# Asus Maximus Formula



## trt740 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Asus Maximus Formula discussion thread*

*Okay now that the poll is over **this is now the place to discuss the Maximus Formulamother boards please post bios setting that work on this thread *.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57098

Bios and utilities link for rampage formula if you flashed http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Frogger (Mar 1, 2008)

the best info will be found  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=168119
long thread but full of info


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 1, 2008)

i'll be selling mine in about a week if your interested. i've only used it about 2 weeks now.
the max fsb i've found is 512mhz. thats with my e8400 and a 7x multi.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2008)

I haven't owned one, or anything else, but I've seen the reviews and seen on here that the oc is great, and loving! I believe you'll love it man, and its a must!


----------



## mandelore (Mar 1, 2008)

I got the SE version, awesome, simply awesome board.

The QX9650 im using on mine tho has a perticularly low fsb wall, so far ~440ish, but thats just a quirk with the yorkfield extreme processor.

really cant go wrong with that board 

max i have booted to windows with is 4.9ghz with my cpu, and the bios has every option and setting to play with under the sun


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 1, 2008)

mandelore said:


> , and the bios has every option and setting to play with under the sun



Have to agree there..just got my Extreme version of the board this week and am still trying to work out all the options.

That link Frogger gave contains a wealth of info and is well worth the read.Have got my E6850 to boot at 515FSB but have not done alot of stress testing yet.

But they are awesome boards and well worth getting one.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2008)

Not only because of the settings, the fact that most asus boards, I have to believe this board is one of them, can be flashed to keep up with the new stuff. I know Random's asus board supports now up to 1600fsb, and 45nm. So I don't have a feeling you'll even need a board any time soon with how much you switch things up!


----------



## AsRock (Mar 1, 2008)

Remember it's a crossfire mobo and not SLI too just saying with you having a NV card.  The ram i have for mine will not overclock or one or another reason.  However getting some G Skill and hope that does better with being rated 1066.

Reason i think it's not overclocking well is due being 2x2GIG modules. Just hope the same issue does not happen with the G Skill which the reviews seems to be promising. Will not have them till Wednesday .


Other thoughts on the mobo are all good real nice set of options with a new BIOS on the way going by the ASUS forums.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 1, 2008)

The board I have now did 550fsb with a e8400 , but it has few little flaws I don't like. It is a very good value board. I do have a NV card but I won't cossfire anyways one card is enough for me. I really don't need anything more that what I have for daily use my X3210 at 3.5ghz 1.36v ram at DDR1200 55515t2 is screaming fast. It will do 3.6ghz but why put more voltage in it when I don't need too. Shoot it burns a DVD in 15 minutes. The reason I'm looking at upgrading is after I sell this board and the gigabyte p35 board I own It won't cost me a dime to upgrade. So if figure what the heck. This is my second thread on this topic, the last thread was should I even upgrade at all. This thread I wanted to know more about how people like their maximus.  Is it faster and is it better than the ASUS P5E LGA 775 Intel X38 ATX Intel Motherboard  and if so what makes it better. They look really alike. In one photo I saw they say a P5E sticker is placed over a maximus formula sticker and that the maximus has a better bios, a dual lan ,plus a cmos reset switch and slighty better capacitors. The capacitor part I don't believe. I also think Asus is lazy and the bios are about the same. I'm really not sure, but a cost nothing upgrade is nice, however the 150.00 for the gigabyte board might be good in my pocket. I have to say my current Asus board is really very good, has a very nice sound card and stable as hell . I cannot remeber if I have ever had to reset the Cmos. How stable is the maximus?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Okay i think i'm gonna order one help me out guys see if you can find*

it cheaper than I did the best I could find was 239.00 at clubit with seven dollars shipping.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 1, 2008)

dont buy the Formula ...save $30 and get theP5E....get a look at the review pics.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 1, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> dont buy the Formula ...save $30 and get theP5E....get a look at the review pics.



was thinking the same thing but people keep telling me they are different and that the maximus is worth the difference. The review you post says they are different


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 1, 2008)

Could very well be trt....just saw that they were rebadging formulas!!!!?????!!!!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes it kinda does say that but it also says the things I listed above , less cooling, no cmos reset switch,no dual lan, less fan headers, plus not as good bundled software. this thread is very helpful too me keep it comming.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2008)

Out of that, the P5E and the max, its good some times to go with the best, but sometimes there is no need. I've read reviews on the P5 and its a great board. I really don't see a difference in going max and p5 because of the simple fact with a bios flash, most of the time, the ASUS boards are equal.. Thats is in IMO. 
If you can save 30 dollars for a board that will be doing really the same. I'd go with the P5E. Max is worth it, but thats only if you have E-p3n1sitis... And I see that you don't.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 1, 2008)

oh it does more than say that....look at the second pic in the "pics" link....he pulled back the P5 sticker to reveal a silkscreened FORMULA under it!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 1, 2008)

trt740 said:


> it cheaper than I did the best I could find was 239.00 at clubit with seven dollars shipping.



That clubit price is the best price I can find.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 1, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> oh it does more than say that....look at the second pic in the "pics" link....he pulled back the P5 sticker to reveal a silkscreened FORMULA under it!



Your right of course it's just a slightly cut down version of the maximus formula. I need to think on this a bit. Keep the ideas, reviews and links comming and personal experience here from my brothers at tech power up is even better. I wondering how it will handle my DDr 1200 from what I read it will run at ddr1400 in these boards. I'm also considering useing the money instead to buy a Sata hardrive and another two gb of DDR1200. I'm still leaning towards the maximus or the P5E. I keeping waiting for the fxxkers to have a rebate but it doesn't seem to happen LOL.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 1, 2008)

in responce I will say this....usually when you just go ahead and buy the best you arent left with questions....its usually all in there!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 1, 2008)

post on Xtreme forum aswell so we will see what both forums say


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2008)

You know my choice.  It's in my specs.  $239 is the best deal I've seen.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 2, 2008)

Only small complaint I have with mine is making changes in bios,see here -

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=53868

Don't know if it is just my board or a problem with the Asus x38.


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Oily, a new bios should be out soon... I'm excited.  Btw, the 9700 is the best air cooler I've ever owned.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 2, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Only small complaint I have with mine is making changes in bios,see here -
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=53868
> 
> Don't know if it is just my board or a problem with the Asus x38.



humm not sure I like that my current board is solid as a rock. The only bug it has is somtimes when I change the FSB I cannot change any other tweaks until I reboot but that rarely. Is the X38 chipset faster than the P35 chipset a anyone?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> Hey Oily, a new bios should be out soon... I'm excited.  Btw, the 9700 is the best air cooler I've ever owned.



bro ebay that if you think thats a good cooler get this one  ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120 120mm 2-ball UFO Bearing / Transparent CPU Cooler - Retail    Paul turned me on to it or if you want the best ever the second one listed below   Thermalright Ultra-120 EXTREME - for Intel Socket 775 or AMD AM2 Processors  . They will both destroy a 9700 ( I mean a big difference in overclocking) .Thats 9700 is not much better than a Arctic cooler pro7. It was good in it's day and looks like a piece of art but it's day has passed. Please don't get insulted E you know your a Bud of mine and I wouldn't steer you wrong  If your going for looks keep it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835887011

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulex.html


----------



## trt740 (Mar 2, 2008)

Frogger said:


> the best info will be found  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=168119
> long thread but full of info



I think i'm a kinda advanced overclocker and the maximus formula looks like a bitch to get stable.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> bro ebay that if you think thats a good cooler get this one  ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120 120mm 2-ball UFO Bearing / Transparent CPU Cooler - Retail    Paul turned me on to it or if you want the best ever the second one listed below   Thermalright Ultra-120 EXTREME - for Intel Socket 775 or AMD AM2 Processors  . They will both destroy a 9700 ( I mean a big difference in overclocking) .Thats 9700 is not much better than a Arctic cooler pro7. It was good in it's day and looks like a piece of art but it's day has passed. Please don't get insulted E you know your a Bud of mine and I wouldn't steer you wrong  If your going for looks keep it.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835887011
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulex.html



I love my Zerotherm Nirvana. It's so good, that I can disconnect the fan, and run my overclocked xeon x3220 passively, under full load, and never go higher than 65c on the cores.


----------



## Frogger (Mar 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I think i'm a kinda advanced overclocker and the maximus formula looks like a bitch to get stable.


It's a bitch for sure but that's half the fun of being an overclockeryou'v already noted the 2x lan & resets & the added fan headers... with you using air they will come in handy...the only other + over the p5e is that it's a ROG and with ASUS being the way they are with bios updates [they seem to just piddle out 6/7 months after the lanuch] the rog MB will get some [not much] but some stronger  support for the ASUS code writers..
as you can see form my spec i am running this MB and it's a great board ...I have built 2 rigs in the last month with the p5e and they are just as sweet too ...the only ?? in mind is how it would run with your  Xeon x3210 quad ??


----------



## trt740 (Mar 2, 2008)

hey guys did you know the newer chips Nalhem or whatever the fxxck it's names is is going to use a different socket. So this board will be good for about a year is all.   http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3757&Itemid=35 that another thing to consider


----------



## AsRock (Mar 2, 2008)

thats version 1.02G were as the Maximus Formula is 1.03G i do beleave to late to check now. i did all so notice there were other small things mission like LCD poster ?. Fan connectors and temps sencers are not on that i do beleave.


----------



## Frogger (Mar 2, 2008)

@trt740
Nehalem  LGA1366 
 Nehalem has memory controller integrated in a CPU, and this CPU will support DDR3 memory only. It will also need a new chipset,
will have to sell your first born just to build a new rig unless wait till 3Q2009


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2008)

No thank you on that! Rather keep my first born whenever that will be, and go with a nice little family.. But, trt, You do have girls!??! lol.. Nah, you couldn't do a think like that.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I think i'm a kinda advanced overclocker and the maximus formula looks like a bitch to get stable.



not true at all,

I can oc stable without a sweat. you can use/leave as much as few of the options in bios as you like.

also, the 2 board revisions mentioned refer ONLY to the special edition and regualar edition. i.e it simply signifies which cooling it uses air/fusion waterblock


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats only because Mandelore, you have a system that kicks everyones a$$!! nah, I'm with you on that. If you can oc your old gateway, then you can oc the Max really good


----------



## mandelore (Mar 2, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Thats only because Mandelore, you have a system that kicks everyones a$$!! nah, I'm with you on that. If you can oc your old gateway, then you can oc the Max really good



lols ^^

nah, its no different to any other bios, just that if you decide to do so, you can fine tune much more.

to start with you can just leave most things on default and gradually explore them as you get to grips with it.

plus..

it has level up, so even you 100 year old grandma could oc! it basically is a brute force method oc "turning" your cpu into a much better one (minus any cache differences ofcourse!! hehe)


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2008)

Tom, I would still consider the x38 DQ6, if you remember my overclock on the E6850, that was with an 8 x multi and an FSB of 538 ......I am not suggesting the DQ6 is better than the Maximus but it tends to be a bit cheaper and IMO matches it!

I should also mention that it is by far the most stable board I have ever owned, my current Black pearl P35 is recognised as one of the very best P35 boards out there but it does not touch the DQ6 for stability.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 2, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Tom, I would still consider the x38 DQ6, if you remember my overclock on the E6850, that was with an 8 x multi and an FSB of 538 ......I am not suggesting the DQ6 is better than the Maximus but it tends to be a bit cheaper and IMO matches it!
> 
> I should also mention that it is by far the most stable board I have ever owned, my current Black pearl P35 is recognised as one of the very best P35 boards out there but it does not touch the DQ6 for stability.



cost about 30.00 more than the maximus here and about 60.00 more than the P5E or I would. 276.00  shipped is a bit much for me. Yes this board, the Asus p35 p5k -E of mine is a varation of yours and is solid as a rock and will do 550 FSB (with a e8400). It seems to get bios revisions out the ass 3 this month alone. I think it's because it has so many varations plus is very popular at about 149.00.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> cost about 30.00 more than the maximus here and about 60.00 more than the P5E or I would. 276.00  shipped is a bit much for me. Yes this baord the Asus p35 p5k -E of mine is a varation of yours and is solid as a rock and will do 550 FSB. It seems to get bios revision out the ass 3 this month alone. i think it's because it has so many varations plus is very popular at about 149.00.



Strange, in the UK the maximus is more expensive generally than the DQ6, in some cases around £30, thats $60.  Yeah TBH if there was that much price difference I would go for the Maximus.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2008)

Nothing in between the boards really from what I can find, the DQ6 did have real BIOS issues early on which the maximus didnt appear to have but nowadays very little to choose so defnatly go with the maximus IMO if they are cheaper........

http://www.vr-zone.com/articles/Gig...a_-_The_Battle_of_the_X38_Giants/5306-13.html


----------



## trt740 (Mar 2, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Strange, in the UK the maximus is more expensive generally than the DQ6, in some cases around £30, thats $60.  Yeah TBH if there was that much price difference I would go for the Maximus.



Well the current board I own is very good, and there is something to say for being satisfied but it is basically a free upgrade. The other option is to get another 2 gb of ddr 1200 and a faster hardive. Im still mulling this over a bit now I'm leaning towards the P5E it seems to be the Asus board of choice on the Xtreme forum.

As an aside I wish I would have payed more attention in English class and typing class in highschool. I was to busy looking at snail and now I'm paying for it. All I do is edit my terrible typing


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2008)

I believe most any Asus board is going to be the way to go. Only for the simple fact that a bios flash will set you straight. That can't happen to often in this world of 20 different manufactures. The P5E is a great and supportive board that you'll really like. The downgrade of last years Max. Where as the new Max has the stuff ready for a few years to come. I'm a lover of DFI, but thats my taste, but i would support a ASUS board any time of the day.

@Mandelore: lol.. I get yeah one 100%! If you know the basics then your fine.. just have to learn the key things into ocing. 
Now, I need to just remember all the stuff that is tought! lol

@TRT.. Its all good man. We understand you no matter what you say or type wrong!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 2, 2008)

*What do you guys think of this beast*



Cold Storm said:


> I believe most any Asus board is going to be the way to go. Only for the simple fact that a bios flash will set you straight. That can't happen to often in this world of 20 different manufactures. The P5E is a great and supportive board that you'll really like. The downgrade of last years Max. Where as the new Max has the stuff ready for a few years to come. I'm a lover of DFI, but thats my taste, but i would support a ASUS board any time of the day.
> 
> @Mandelore: lol.. I get yeah one 100%! If you know the basics then your fine.. just have to learn the key things into ocing.
> Now, I need to just remember all the stuff that is tought! lol
> ...



kinda funky colors but cool northbridge cooler and kinda crappy mosfit coolers but I like it my Buddy Paul recommended it and he hasn't steered me wrong yet. I can't find a review on it. I think the colors are reactive to leds. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136045 DFI

*here are my choices of board and my current motherboard the specs are from new egg because it was easy but clubit has them a bit cheaper*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136045 DFI
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131219 Asus P5E
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131227 mamximus
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131196 current board


----------



## DOM (Mar 2, 2008)

wheres the NB cooler on the DFT lol

nvm its on the other pic 

what wrong with the Maximus Formula ?


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> what wrong with the Maximus Formula ?



Nothing at all!  It's hard not to get this thing stable.  The easiest thing to do, is run everything on auto except the memory which you can figure out by the RAM you have.  Check all voltages, write them down.  Now you have a starting point.  Once you learn the BIOS it's just as easy as any other board, if not better with the slew of options you have.


----------



## DOM (Mar 2, 2008)

ASUS MAXIMUS FORMULA LGA 775 Intel X38 ATX Intel Motherboard $139.00  lol




> keep current board upgrade ram


 to what ram ??

Both ASUS P5E and MAXIMUS FORMULA have 2-Phase DDR2 which well let you oc more or should the ram


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 2, 2008)

I was gonna say the Formuls....but i was reading this thread and now i have a question the asus maximus formula doest support sli?


----------



## mandelore (Mar 2, 2008)

the maximus formula supports Crossfire X, dont believe theres SLI support. would need to check tho. 

Hence my choice since im using ATI cards


----------



## trt740 (Mar 2, 2008)

*the maximus formula is 239.00 thats a typo*



Solaris17 said:


> I was gonna say the Formuls....but i was reading this thread and now i have a question the asus maximus formula doest support sli?



typo


----------



## mandelore (Mar 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> typo



lol


----------



## mandelore (Mar 2, 2008)

theres a new bios out for the maximus, v1003, but for some reason it borks my QX9650, and cant boot on anything other than auto multiplyer setting. so back to trusty 907. everything rock solid there, but really hoping for a new bios to squeeze some more performance out if it as I believe the 1003 bios allows lower volts for the cpus for the same stable overclock


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2008)

i love my maximus.... it is hard to figure out the advanced OC and voltage stuff though.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 2, 2008)

mandelore said:


> lol



told ya cannot type and you can't edit a poll. The Max is hammering the rest of the field I'm shocked the p5e is so similar and the DFI is so much cheaper


----------



## mandelore (Mar 2, 2008)

heres a screeny of my load temperatures for my cpu/nb/sb.

ive got the special edition formula with the fusion waterblock reseated with ac5 for the nb/sb.

I have upped the voltages on the nb/sb too!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2008)

I say go with the asus. Like I've said. I love DFI for their ocing ability, but an Asus board is good for the simple fact that you can flash it to the new stuff... SO I'd go with the Max. You'll really like the board man


----------



## trt740 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I say go with the asus. Like I've said. I love DFI for their ocing ability, but an Asus board is good for the simple fact that you can flash it to the new stuff... SO I'd go with the Max. You'll really like the board man



I like all the boards really. The maximus is the most expensive of therm all. The DFI believe it or not has the most exsensive bios. I want a maximus but the DFI is growing on me as is the P5E.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 2, 2008)

*will post photos of the boards to give you an idea of the features*






 P5E





 DFI


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2008)

mandelore said:


> theres a new bios out for the maximus, v1003, but for some reason it borks my QX9650, and cant boot on anything other than auto multiplyer setting. so back to trusty 907. everything rock solid there, but really hoping for a new bios to squeeze some more performance out if it as I believe the 1003 bios allows lower volts for the cpus for the same stable overclock



Is that the bios posted at Xtreme Systems?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 2, 2008)

DFI again






 My current P35 board


----------



## trt740 (Mar 2, 2008)

Maximus


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah, i'm with you on that. I can't seem to find anything on the board from the dfi forums.. The funny thing is that I found the review coming here at TPU!!! Did a news article about it. Just click on the source and you'll have a good review on the board. The Dfi is a good brand to think about, and once you get the reviews and stuff you need, then you'll find what suits you!


----------



## mandelore (Mar 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> Is that the bios posted at Xtreme Systems?



yes, it gives better memory options in bios, but for some reason dont like my QX9650


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2008)

I finally get to hear Mandelore say that something doesn't like his system besides us! 
why's that man?


----------



## mandelore (Mar 2, 2008)

Heres some of the maximus special edition (taken from my project log)

Heres a naked image of the board without waterblock/heatsinks on nb/sb:





A pic of the removed fusion waterblock:





And one just showing some strategically mounted fans (i also peeled the metal ROG top on the sb off to add a 40mm fan)


----------



## mandelore (Mar 2, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I finally get to hear Mandelore say that something doesn't like his system besides us!
> why's that man?



lol

for some reason it will not boot with any multiplier setting other than auto, everything else works, which is strange. but since its a pre release bios, maybe it will get fixed


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2008)

mandelore said:


> lol
> 
> for some reason it will not boot with any multiplier setting other than auto, everything else works, which is strange. but since its a pre release bios, maybe it will get fixed



Me too.  But I always have it at x9 anyway.  I just emailed Asus asking for a ETA on a new bios.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> Me too.  But I always have it at x9 anyway.  I just emailed Asus asking for a ETA on a new bios.



i also read somewhere that the performance setting on the ram  (tcl?) is now linked with the transaction booster, so you maybe have to set it more relaxed to get same oc? could just be crap tho, cant even remember who said that. but i await a genuine release from ASUS. and for some reason, thankfully, this bios had no issues with downgrading back to 907


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2008)

when i change the transaction booster or clock skew settings, the machine wont boot at all. it doesn't mater how i set them, if they are not on auto, it wont boot. weird.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 2, 2008)

hmmm... I use transaction boost set at 1, tho set zero for stability.

also, have the cpu/nb gtl settings at the highest, tho im experimenting with the nb at .6x

i have a setup for your type of quad to run at 450fsb, unless ur running that already?think it allows 3.6ghz or 4ghz dep on multi used (or inbetween with 8.5), if your quad can do that anyways

edit:

multi: 8/9 
fsb: 450
strap 400
pcie 110

use ddr2 1200 5-5-5-12 (1.38v in maximus bios for ur tracers maybe more since u got 4gb) 
dram static read disabled
ai twister strong
trans booster enabled @ zero

cpu voltage (whatever needed for 3.6/4ghz)
pll auto or depending u may need upwards of 1.7ish
nb v 1.61 or 1.65 (maybe more with 4gb ram)
fsb term 1.54ish
sb auto (tho i use 1.75/1.2 for high gfx oc's)
loadline enabled
cpu gtl 0.63x
nb gtl 0.67x
sb 1.5 auto ot 1.6


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2008)

thats some strange stuff that it doesn't like a 9 multi! I really don't know much about bios's yet, so i really can't say whats going on there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2008)

mandelore said:


> hmmm... I use transaction boost set at 1, tho set zero for stability.
> 
> also, have the cpu/nb gtl settings at the highest, tho im experimenting with the nb at .6x
> 
> i have a setup for your type of quad to run at 450fsb, unless ur running that already?think it allows 3.6ghz or 4ghz dep on multi used, if your quad can do that anyways



my chip can run at 4 but i've never got it to boot at 4. 3.95 is the highest i can get it. it wont go past 3.8 on my maximus though.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 2, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> my chip can run at 4 but i've never got it to boot at 4. 3.95 is the highest i can get it. it wont go past 3.8 on my maximus though.



use the 8.5 multi setting. I assume u got 907 bios?

also, sorry if your totally clued up on this but are your settings anything like what i posted?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2008)

mandelore said:


> use the 8.5 multi setting. I assume u got 907 bios?
> 
> also, sorry if your totally clued up on this but are your settings anything like what i posted?



yeah but it wont post  with transaction booster set to anything other than auto. can you do a .5x multi with the q6600?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2008)

Tom, what are you actually hoping to gain from going x38??  I am pretty sure you wont be going XFire and they dont overclock any better than a good P35 (in fact many would say worse).


----------



## mandelore (Mar 2, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah but it wont post  with transaction booster set to anything other than auto. can you do a .5x multi with the q6600?



u tried transaction disabled then? maybe at 1 to start with?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2008)

mandelore said:


> u tried transaction disabled then? maybe at 1 to start with?



i've tried disabled and enabled. 0-4 on both... NO BOOT unless set to auto.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 2, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Tom, what are you actually hoping to gain from going x38??  I am pretty sure you wont be going XFire and they dont overclock any better than a good P35 (in fact many would say worse).



not really trying to gain anything just had the extra cash was thinking since it cost nothing so I would go ahead, but maybe it would be better to buy a hardrive and memory.Thats why I started this thread to see what the fellas thought.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 3, 2008)

Well TRT, there is something to look at on that. You show to have 100gbs, is that right? How much is used? Then go from there. You know  because of the family guy that you are, that your going to be getting some more pony type programs because of your daughter. There is nothing bad there, pretty nice to say the fact. 

Then there is the ram. You have 2gbs of. TRANSENDS! They are keeping you at 1200 probably and that just means how your system is going with it. Do you really need more ram because of the app. that you are using? Does the ponies need to be better!? lol... Your using xp home so that doesn't show that your memory is being used so much.

Then there is a factor that you can do. You say you can get the Asus Max for $139, If you go that way, you still have a good chuck of money to get a HDD that is pretty good. But that is only if you can get that hdd before it ends.. But, you can still spend around 100 dollars to spend on a HDD

This is just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 3, 2008)

*actually 239.00 plus shipping thats a typo with no way to correct it*



Cold Storm said:


> Well TRT, there is something to look at on that. You show to have 100gbs, is that right? How much is used? Then go from there. You know  because of the family guy that you are, that your going to be getting some more pony type programs because of your daughter. There is nothing bad there, pretty nice to say the fact.
> 
> Then there is the ram. You have 2gbs of. TRANSENDS! They are keeping you at 1200 probably and that just means how your system is going with it. Do you really need more ram because of the app. that you are using? Does the ponies need to be better!? lol... Your using xp home so that doesn't show that your memory is being used so much.
> 
> ...



Also my hardrives one is a 80GB 4mb IDE and 20 gb 2mb Ide and buying a 250mb 32 mb Sata 3.0drive might speed up my system a bunch. It is very fast once loaded Already. I'm also no where near full it is a want not a need. As for the ram it's not a need it's a want aswell. My system runs very fast just as it is. I just have some extra cash laying around. My kids have this computer, a core 2 duo laptop, a PSP, 4 gameboy advance sp sytems ,and a Wii the last thing they need is more games LOL. 4 kids strains the wallet.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 3, 2008)

So there you go... Get the max and then go with a hdd. You have the cash for it. And you'll be getting one hell of a good deal with getting it from fit's... thats where i'm thinking your going to get it since its only $139... 

and lol on the kids! they'll never have enough when they are kids of yours! lol


----------



## trt740 (Mar 3, 2008)

keep the votes comming remember the maximus price should be 239.00. The maximus is bitch slapping the pack.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128326


----------



## erocker (Mar 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128326



You just threw a nuke in the campfire!  I'm now deadlocked.  The DQ6 is the best overclocking X38 board there is.  It ain't a looker like the Maximus though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> You just threw a nuke in the campfire!  I'm now deadlocked.  The DQ6 is the best overclocking X38 board there is.  It ain't a looker like the Maximus though.



Do you prefer to look inside your case or overclock the muvvaa 2 death??    Ohhh and I like nuke's!


----------



## erocker (Mar 3, 2008)

Right now I will wait for Asus to release a new motherboard bios that will bring the Maximus over the top.  The newest (unreleased) 1003 bios I tried allowed me higher overclocks at lower voltages, however there still are some bugs so I'm back on 907.  A new official bios will be released this week or next so I've been told.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128326



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131227 still the max is cheaper


opps I stand corrected they are the same price when shipping is figured I just hate Gigabytes colors the don't match my chawawa. Ya gotta give asus props they do make a flashy beast. It looks exactly like my old P35 DS4 revison 2.0


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2008)

trt740 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131227 still the max is cheaper



Yes it is and as I said, I would go for the max.....however   no.....go for the max!  the DQ6 has got too many "bells and whistle's" it is really highly specced with too much kit TBH and where E Rocker said it overclocks better than the Maximus, I think the difference is minimal.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes it is and as I said, I would go for the max.....however   no.....go for the max!  the DQ6 has got too many "bells and whistle's" it is really highly specced with too much kit TBH and where E Rocker said it overclocks better than the Maximus, I think the difference is minimal.



I might keep what i have but i will wait and see the DFI looks cool too.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Yes it is and as I said, I would go for the max.....however   no.....go for the max!  the DQ6 has got too many "bells and whistle's" it is really highly specced with too much kit TBH and where E Rocker said it overclocks better than the Maximus, I think the difference is minimal.



Gigabyte colors look like a Gay pride flag, red, yellow, navy blue, orange, light purple,white and lime green WTF  If it was a gay hot rod it would be one fast GTI


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Gigabyte colors look like a Gay pride flag, red, yellow, navy blue, orange, light purple,white and lime green WTF  If it was a gay hot rod it would be one fast GTI



Your right there, so based on your theory, if you came across a mobo with a nice black PCB with gold sockets and some nice LCD's but it couldnt overclock a donkeys nuts you would buy it over the gay multicoloured rainbow thingy that overclocked like the DQ6?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 4, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Your right there, so based on your theory, if you came across a mobo with a nice black PCB with gold sockets and some nice LCD's but it couldnt overclock a donkeys nuts you would buy it over the gay multicoloured rainbow thingy that overclocked like the DQ6?



now you know Tatty  I gotta have my Donkey nutts overclocked what can I say. Plus Gigabytes RMA service really really sucks. Also at the next gay pride 5k run my computer with the side window would look gooood with a Gigabyte motherboard and blue leds as I  talley the race results.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 4, 2008)

vote baby vote


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2008)

I can't vote on what I have all ready voted for! and I can't wait for which one you get! sweetness!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2008)

I am trying to decide on which 780i to get, it's down to the reference EVGA but more likely the MSI P7N Diamond.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 5, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I am trying to decide on which 780i to get, it's down to the reference EVGA but more likely the MSI P7N Diamond.



they don't overclock well from what I read.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 5, 2008)

trt740 said:


> they don't overclock well from what I read.



They do if you get the right one, the reference design (EVGA, XFX) are very hit and miss, Asus again is hit and miss.....the MSi is sposed to be great but has a couple of issues which is why I am waiting a week or two hoping things are sorted before I buy.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 5, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> They do if you get the right one, the reference design (EVGA, XFX) are very hit and miss, Asus again is hit and miss.....the MSi is sposed to be great but has a couple of issues which is why I am waiting a week or two hoping things are sorted before I buy.



humm was looking at them aswell but give me more info on this. Which ones are good again


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 5, 2008)

trt740 said:


> humm was looking at them aswell but give me more info on this. Which ones are good again



Well there is a lot to take into account with these boards, the reference design boards (EVGA, XFX) are tempremental and there have been quite a few board failures, they sadly only have 6 phase power and only partial solid state capacitators, the top of the range Asus ROG boards surprisingly dont overclock very well, ATM from all I have read over 3 weeks, the MSI P7N 780i Diamond seems to be the all round best solution, it has 8 phase power, all solid state capacitors, good cooling (they run hot) and overclocks pretty well.  it does have some issues with stability in XP with Sata Optical drives on some boards apparently but a BIOS release is imminent (you can actually mail support and they will e mail you the Beta BIOS).

I am not sure though that it is a good time to buy one yet because I want to be sure that they can overclock beyond 475fsb (which tends to be the limit on the reference boards and just 450fsb on the Asus) as it's important for Yorkfields with low multipliers.

There are I am sure exceptions to that and there will be owners with no issues at all but I would guess that most of them are not trying to overclock to the limits.  personally I am a little un-decided yet but I would really like to try these Palits out in SLi and am getting a little frustrated ATM!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 5, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Well there is a lot to take into account with these boards, the reference design boards (EVGA, XFX) are tempremental and there have been quite a few board failures, they sadly only have 6 phase power and only partial solid state capacitators, the top of the range Asus ROG boards surprisingly dont overclock very well, ATM from all I have read over 3 weeks, the MSI P7N 780i Diamond seems to be the all round best solution, it has 8 phase power, all solid state capacitors, good cooling (they run hot) and overclocks pretty well.  it does have some issues with stability in XP with Sata Optical drives on some boards apparently but a BIOS release is imminent (you can actually mail support and they will e mail you the Beta BIOS).
> 
> I am not sure though that it is a good time to buy one yet because I want to be sure that they can overclock beyond 475fsb (which tends to be the limit on the reference boards and just 450fsb on the Asus) as it's important for Yorkfields with low multipliers.
> 
> There are I am sure exceptions to that and there will be owners with no issues at all but I would guess that most of them are not trying to overclock to the limits.  personally I am a little un-decided yet but I would really like to try these Palits out in SLi and am getting a little frustrated ATM!




I looked at the Evga and the Msi board looks killer has the nice heat pipe spiral northbridge cooler.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 5, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Well there is a lot to take into account with these boards, the reference design boards (EVGA, XFX) are tempremental and there have been quite a few board failures, they sadly only have 6 phase power and only partial solid state capacitators, the top of the range Asus ROG boards surprisingly dont overclock very well, ATM from all I have read over 3 weeks, the MSI P7N 780i Diamond seems to be the all round best solution, it has 8 phase power, all solid state capacitors, good cooling (they run hot) and overclocks pretty well.  it does have some issues with stability in XP with Sata Optical drives on some boards apparently but a BIOS release is imminent (you can actually mail support and they will e mail you the Beta BIOS).
> 
> I am not sure though that it is a good time to buy one yet because I want to be sure that they can overclock beyond 475fsb (which tends to be the limit on the reference boards and just 450fsb on the Asus) as it's important for Yorkfields with low multipliers.
> 
> There are I am sure exceptions to that and there will be owners with no issues at all but I would guess that most of them are not trying to overclock to the limits.  personally I am a little un-decided yet but I would really like to try these Palits out in SLi and am getting a little frustrated ATM!







http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=P7N_Diamond&class=mb

cool board but a little gay pride colors here aswell


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 5, 2008)

Yup, thats the one, if you want a bargain, you could go for the MSI Platinum 750i, exactly the same cooling solution, same specs more or less, again 8 phase with solid states but for an SLi setup just 8x rather than the 780i's 16x but TBH, thats not much of a drop in performance, some say just 5-8% and MUCH cheaper.  They, if anything actually overclock better than their big brothers.

Ohhhh and both have 2 x IDE.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2008)

trt740 said:


> http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=P7N_Diamond&class=mb
> 
> cool board but a little gay pride colors here aswell



YOu know you like it because of the Northbridge! 

Tatty I think you should go with the MSI. They have been gaining a lot of ground as of late with their boards. And I believe the new sli chip ones are going put MSI back on track for who they once where.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 6, 2008)

Maximus God-dammnit!! 

Anyways, you get a nice bundle with that, and can join the realms of leetness and power your pc just on  that feeling of satisfaction knowing you own a bit of rightious hardware


----------



## mandelore (Mar 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> YOu know you like it because of the Northbridge!
> 
> Tatty I think you should go with the MSI. They have been gaining a lot of ground as of late with their boards. And I believe the new sli chip ones are going put MSI back on track for who they once where.



Is that a waterwheel in the center, cmon, thats a small peasent village on a pcb!! I can even see the huts and a small church!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 6, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Your right of course it's just a slightly cut down version of the maximus formula. I need to think on this a bit. Keep the ideas, reviews and links comming and personal experience here from my brothers at tech power up is even better. I wondering how it will handle my DDr 1200 from what I read it will run at ddr1400 in these boards. I'm also considering useing the money instead to buy a Sata hardrive and another two gb of DDR1200. I'm still leaning towards the maximus or the P5E. I keeping waiting for the fxxkers to have a rebate but it doesn't seem to happen LOL.


Mine will do 1400MHz on the ram. I've never seen an Intel board clock ram like this. It has 2 phases on the memory power, for god's sake. lol.

The fsb doesn't go quite as high as P35, in most cases, but most do 500+. It has a ridiculous amount of features, too. And the BIOS is mind numbing with the sheer amount of tweaking options it has.

I have to say, this is my favorite board to date.

If you haven't chosen a mobo yet, I can happily recommend a Maximus.


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Mine will do 1400MHz on the ram. I've never seen an Intel board clock ram like this. It has 2 phases on the memory power, for god's sake. lol.
> 
> The fsb doesn't go quite as high as P35, in most cases, but most do 500+. It has a ridiculous amount of features, too. And the BIOS is mind numbing with the sheer amount of tweaking options it has.
> 
> ...



+1
features and options are great with this board....
I used it for two machines up to now and never had any complaints.
OCs like crazy and all the extra features let you relax and worry less if things go wrong...
I also recommend the maximus...and if you go for a new 45nm chip you ´ll have a dream machine...


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Mine will do 1400MHz on the ram. I've never seen an Intel board clock ram like this. It has 2 phases on the memory power, for god's sake. lol.
> 
> The fsb doesn't go quite as high as P35, in most cases, but most do 500+. It has a ridiculous amount of features, too. And the BIOS is mind numbing with the sheer amount of tweaking options it has.
> 
> ...



Agreed it's a fantastic board but I was just (a couple of days ago) reading a thread in XS forums and a mod in there is testing an ES sample he got of the QX9770 or whatever it's called, he was not happy with the maximus performance with the 45nm quad chips so put his DQ6 in and got another 45mhz on the FSB!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2008)

mandelore said:


> Is that a waterwheel in the center, cmon, thats a small peasent village on a pcb!! I can even see the huts and a small church!



LOL!!! buy the board, and give it to your kids for their little "village" set!


----------



## mandelore (Mar 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Mine will do 1400MHz on the ram. I've never seen an Intel board clock ram like this. It has 2 phases on the memory power, for god's sake. lol.
> 
> The fsb doesn't go quite as high as P35, in most cases, but most do 500+. It has a ridiculous amount of features, too. And the BIOS is mind numbing with the sheer amount of tweaking options it has.
> 
> ...



yup, my 1066mhz tracers did 1400mhz, and 1200mhz 4-4-4-7 on this board


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> LOL!!! buy the board, and give it to your kids for their little "village" set!



Yup, I am only getting the board because my youngest daughters hamster needs a new exercise wheel.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Yup, I am only getting the board because my youngest daughters hamster needs a new exercise wheel.



Hell, who needs that sterling engine powered heatsink when you got hamster power


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2008)

mandelore said:


> Hell, who needs that sterling engine powered heatsink when you got hamster power



Lol yeah, I was thinking of placing a nice little 40mm fan on that wheel thing also, now you have got me thinking, I could maybe rig a little wheeled enclosure, find me a pigmy mouse or even a normal mouse who's mother smoked whilst pregnant so the baby mouse has stunted growth and put stunted inside it, that would save me at least half an amp with the fan, then each time I overclocked the Northbridge heavily, if the Pigmy/stunted/furry little monster was being lazy, I could stick a pin up it's arse to make him go faster


----------



## trt740 (Mar 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol yeah, I was thinking of placing a nice little 40mm fan on that wheel thing also, now you have got me thinking, I could maybe rig a little wheeled enclosure, find me a pigmy mouse or even a normal mouse who's mother smoked whilst pregnant so the baby mouse has stunted growth and put stunted inside it, that would save me at least half an amp with the fan, then each time I overclocked the Northbridge heavily, if the Pigmy/stunted/furry little monster was being lazy, I could stick a pin up it's arse to make him go faster



Better yet make a small farris wheel. Keep them votes coming the Maximus is killing the pack.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyways, Maximus rocked in the Gladiator, so any other board will get its head lopped off gladiator style ^^


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Better yet make a small farris wheel. Keep them votes coming the Maximus is killing the pack.



Thats only because you have a number of biased maximus owners here.....the DQ6 is better


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2008)

mandelore said:


> Anyways, Maximus rocked in the Gladiator, so any other board will get its head lopped off gladiator style ^^



yeah but had he have had an opponent called "Derilius Quadimus siximus" AKA DQ6 for short, he would have won!


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2008)

All of your Maximus belong to us.   Join us.  Join us.  Join us. ...


----------



## mandelore (Mar 6, 2008)

Maximus 1004 bios just out: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=168119

 going to flash it now, 1003 was a total dud for me. apparently some nice boosts for 45nm's

ill report back soon


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2008)

For some people it's working, for some not.  I'm waiting untill Asus puts something up on thier site that's new.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 6, 2008)

initial comparisons with its bastard predecessor 1003 is remarkable. I can actually use it lol!!

My cpu is showing up on core temp with a lower VID: 1.05V as opposed to 1.125 or summit, but the core temp readings are not repaired, they are stuck as per. The cpu temp reading remains good and still showing 9c.

next step is to see how much i can overclock on this and if the new memory features allows for much more of an overclock.


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2008)

mandelore said:


> initial comparisons with its bastard predecessor 1003 is remarkable. I can actually use it lol!!
> 
> My cpu is showing up on core temp with a lower VID: 1.05V as opposed to 1.125 or summit, but the core temp readings are not repaired, they are stuck as per. The cpu temp reading remains good and still showing 9c.
> 
> next step is to see how much i can overclock on this and if the new memory features allows for much more of an overclock.



I tried using Rivatuner, with the Core2 temp monitor plugin and I was in for a shock!  The temps matched my infrared thermometer!  Give it a try!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Yup, I am only getting the board because my youngest daughters hamster needs a new exercise wheel.



Tatty! thats one way to use a board! I think trt you should go with the max. Now with this new bios flash, you'll probably love it!


----------



## mandelore (Mar 6, 2008)

I tried the rivaturner plugin, just the same as coretemp. £ cores are wacked up and dont budge, not even when i turn off the TEC power supply and only start moving when i occt with an uncooled cpu ^^ 

lol... The only reading I can trust is the cpu reading which speedfan/everest does quite fine. shame, thought maybe this bios revision would have helped the ill-fated qx9650 / maximus temperature reading issues.

the only core remotely similar to the cpu temp is core 2 @ 11c, this does increase slightly with load, but the other 3 cores stay static, fuxed up or what..lol


----------



## viczulis (Mar 11, 2008)

Does any one have a maximus extreme? I'm looking to build a new machine here in the next month or soon. And I was looking at this board. Any thoughts?


----------



## ntdouglas (Mar 11, 2008)

viczulis said:


> Does any one have a maximus extreme? I'm looking to build a new machine here in the next month or soon. And I was looking at this board. Any thoughts?




Your taking the plunge to ddr3?


----------



## viczulis (Mar 11, 2008)

yea I'm thinking thats going to be the way to go. I'm hoping this would be the last build for a few years anyways. What I'm seeing this is about the best looking board out there, pricey and all but it seems like a good board. I hoping some one else has or had for some input. Than I'm looking to see what graphics card will be be on top the x2 or the 9800s. For processor i'm looking at the 8400 unless someone can tell me a good reason to go with a quad. Everything I'm seeing there's really not much software out there that requires a quad so when time comes I would upgrade to quad. But other than that I want to be solid.

Does this look like a sol,id build? or is there a better board out there that I should be looking at.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

viczulis said:


> yea I'm thinking thats going to be the way to go. I'm hoping this would be the last build for a few years anyways. What I'm seeing this is about the best looking board out there, pricey and all but it seems like a good board. I hoping some one else has or had for some input. Than I'm looking to see what graphics card will be be on top the x2 or the 9800s. For processor i'm looking at the 8400 unless someone can tell me a good reason to go with a quad. Everything I'm seeing there's really not much software out there that requires a quad so when time comes I would upgrade to quad. But other than that I want to be solid.
> 
> Does this look like a sol,id build? or is there a better board out there that I should be looking at.


Well, if you want it to last years, a quad is a good purchase, as more and more software is starting ot use it. Buying it now (if you can afford it), will only make it so you don't have to buy it later.


----------



## viczulis (Mar 11, 2008)

But will the quads that are out now, be worth the buy for say one year from now. Thats what I was wondering. Thats why I was thinking the 8400 say for 8 - 12 months and see then if software starts really using quads. Then chances are trhey will have a whole new set of quads out in that time.

Does that seem feasible ? I don't know. Just wondering if I buy quad now will I be buying another in less than a year, when software/ games start using them.

Dam just way to many choices out there


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2008)

viczulis said:


> But will the quads that are out now, be worth the buy for say one year from now. Thats what I was wondering. Thats why I was thinking the 8400 say for 8 - 12 months and see then if software starts really using quads. Then chances are trhey will have a whole new set of quads out in that time.
> 
> Does that seem feasible ? I don't know. Just wondering if I buy quad now will I be buying another in less than a year, when software/ games start using them.
> 
> Dam just way to many choices out there


I do a lot of encoding, so I'm biased. The quad benefits me now. If you are only gaming, the 8400 will do for now. But if you encode, or if benchmark scores are important to you, the quad is the way to go.


----------



## Judas (Mar 11, 2008)

Ill be going on Tatty's side and vote for this : 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128326

 It may be gay but it's a kick ass product


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 11, 2008)

in general if you want to go for an fsb of ~500 both maximus formula-extreme are very good...i`d say the best around especially in memory management....very tight internal timings which can give you excelent mem performance...

for high fsb 550+ the best choice is Abit X38 QuadGT or a Gigabyte X38.
but mem performance is much slower than the maximus series..

i`ve had a 545 full stable fsb with my maximus but to get there i went crazy..


----------



## viczulis (Mar 11, 2008)

Ill be going on Tatty's side and vote for this :

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128326


But if i'm building for future wouldnt it be better to go with DDR3 now where thats DDR2 ?
I know future is not long but I'm hoping a couple years at least. With upgrading CPU if and when needed. What I'm seeing is the trend this year will be going to DDR3 with the X38 / X48


----------



## AsRock (Mar 12, 2008)

Well the Max supports DDR3 according to there site.



> Intel® X38 Chipset
> The Intel® X38 Express Chipset is the latest chipset designed to support the next generation 45nm CPU in high-end desktop and workstation platform; and up to 8GB of dual-channel DDR3 1066/800 MHz or DDR2 800/667 MHz memory architecture. It also supports 1333/1066/800 FSB (Front Side Bus), fully dual PCI Express x16 graphics and multi-core CPUs.



http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=572&l4=0&model=1889&modelmenu=1


----------



## viczulis (Mar 12, 2008)

Far as I can see from that site Max Formula and SE dosent support DDR3. Thats why I'm looking at  Max .Extreme


----------



## trt740 (Mar 14, 2008)

DDR3 is almost a zero increase in performance over DDR2 and a waste of money right now.


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 14, 2008)

trt740 said:


> DDR3 is almost a zero increase in performance over DDR2 and a waste of money right now.



well there is an increase but not enough to justify the cost difference  one has to pay.... so stick to ddr2 for now.....


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 14, 2008)

I read a report earlier today but i cant seem to find it now it was testing a QX cpu on a maximus and DFI lanparty board the maximus managed a 497 fsb the dfi managed a 496 fsb not a big difference but the maximus seemed to handle memory latency better and won most of the benchmark tests.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 14, 2008)

viczulis said:


> Ill be going on Tatty's side and vote for this :
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128326
> 
> ...



There are 2 models of DQ6, the "T" supports DDR3 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128329


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 14, 2008)

The DQ6 boards rock!! The only niggle i had with my GA-965P-DQ6 was the cpu backplate copper heatsink made choosing air cooling difficult do the newer versions have this?.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 14, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> The DQ6 boards rock!! The only niggle i had with my GA-965P-DQ6 was the cpu backplate copper heatsink made choosing air cooling difficult do the newer versions have this?.



Yes, I just took mine off when I installed the TRUE that came with a mounting bracket.....no heat issues.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 14, 2008)

DQ6 on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40DXWVO0b3o&feature=related


----------



## trt740 (Mar 18, 2008)

Damn the maximus is killing the pack.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 18, 2008)

Newegg stopped selling these mobos a few days ago.  Probably getting ready to sell the Rampage huh ?.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 18, 2008)

My maximus is now a Rampage formula 

you can upgrade it to one with a bios flash, much better bios settings. so +1 for maximus


----------



## AsRock (Mar 18, 2008)

mandelore said:


> My maximus is now a Rampage formula
> 
> you can upgrade it to one with a bios flash, much better bios settings. so +1 for maximus



Yeah thought about doing that but high overclocks are only for better benchmarks not any game improvments really if any.  So other than overclocking for benchmarks it's pointless lol..

+ i like to keep this bios even though i did like the 1004 bios i went back to 907 in case the mobo fried or some thing.

Which is all so why i am going 8GB ( PC8500 ) of ram instead of 4GB ( PC9600 ).  The extra 4GB is more beneficial.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 18, 2008)

so is there any advantage to making it a rampage? the REAL rampage will still be a tad better.


----------



## mandelore (Mar 18, 2008)

the "real" rampage is just a cherry picked x38 chipset rebadged as x48.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2008)

I just love Asus boards in general for the fact a bios flash unlocks everything, and all ways gives you more to know about! 
and +1 mandelore on the cherry pick "rampage"... With Asus, the Bios upgrades is what you have to look at when you go and buy the board. A lot of times, you can get a 100 dollar Asus board, and with a bios flash, you can do it all.. IMO


----------



## trt740 (Mar 18, 2008)

mandelore said:


> the "real" rampage is just a cherry picked x38 chipset rebadged as x48.



can P5E be flashed to a maximus? they are similar aswell.


----------



## Frogger (Mar 19, 2008)

trt740 said:


> can P5E be flashed to a maximus? they are similar aswell.



P5E -> Maximus:

Would probably kill the board.
Even the layout is same there are few chips missing from P5E compared to Maximus.

It might work but I recon there aren´t that many volunteers for a high risk test like this.

P5K Deluxe / Premium -> Blitz:

Blitz uses IDT lane splitter so most likely does not work.

P5E3 -> Maximus Extreme:

Same as Blitz, IDT lane splitter on board so...


from the man who thunk it up    look


----------



## Frogger (Mar 19, 2008)

up date 
"I confirm that a vanilla P5E works perfectly with the rampage BIOS 219.
I can read now all the voltages in BIOS (NB, SB, RAM, etc.) that with P5E BIOS was not displayed. I guess my MB has all the voltage sensors of a formula mobo"

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2850033&postcount=615


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah it works just fine..
i`ve flashed my maximus with the 0219 RF bios and it`s sweet so far...


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll stick with my Asus P5K premuim wifi black pearl edition. I had the Abit IP35pro but found the speeds with this new one quicker, even though the Abit comes in slightly overclocked as stock standard. Think the only one I would consider there would be the DFI


----------



## FlipIt (Mar 19, 2008)

Next upgrade will defenetly be a DFI MB
but i would recomand you the 
DFI LANPARTY DK X38-T2R ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## trt740 (Mar 21, 2008)

okay my Taxes came back but no maximus board to be found at a reasonable price does everyone agree a P5E can be flash to a rampage aswell?


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2008)

I would love to see Asus release a new bios for my Maximus.  I hope they continue to support it.


----------



## Frogger (Mar 21, 2008)

stock???  http://www.ncix.com/checkinventory.php?sku=27037


----------



## X800 (Mar 21, 2008)

erocker said:


> I would love to see Asus release a new bios for my Maximus.  I hope they continue to support it.



This is the newest bios that i found asus site ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/Maximus_Formula/MAXIMUS-ASUS-Formula-1004.zip


----------



## trt740 (Mar 21, 2008)

Frogger said:


> stock???  http://www.ncix.com/checkinventory.php?sku=27037



Love Canada but Im in ohio


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2008)

trt740 said:


> bro ebay that if you think thats a good cooler get this one  ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120 120mm 2-ball UFO Bearing / Transparent CPU Cooler - Retail    Paul turned me on to it or if you want the best ever the second one listed below   Thermalright Ultra-120 EXTREME - for Intel Socket 775 or AMD AM2 Processors  . They will both destroy a 9700 ( I mean a big difference in overclocking) .Thats 9700 is not much better than a Arctic cooler pro7. It was good in it's day and looks like a piece of art but it's day has passed. Please don't get insulted E you know your a Bud of mine and I wouldn't steer you wrong  If your going for looks keep it.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835887011
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulex.html



Lol, not insulted at all!  I just really appreciate it's mounting mechanism, and it cools better than my Arctic cooler or Scythe infinity.   ...and it's pretty.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2008)

http://search.zipzoomfly.com/search...280+(DDR2-1160)+ATX+Motherboard+Retail~249.99


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2008)

Maximus Formula wins. Have one on the way.


----------



## Frogger (Apr 1, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Maximus Formula wins. Have one on the way.



Enjoy
now you can do this


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm sticking with the 907 bios.  If this thing burns out, you can bet I'm getting it warranteed, though I've had no problems, hence no reason to flash it to a Rampage.

*Btw congrats Trt!  Perhaps we should start a Maximus/Rampage thread kinda like they got over at Xtremesystems?


----------



## Frogger (Apr 1, 2008)

^^bios support for this mb will dry up Real soon [asus smucks] the Rampage is just starting.
there might be 2 mebe 3 more for the Formula but the Rampage should have at least 10 to come.  should extend the life of this mb until intel puts out a proc with onboard mem control & then we'll all have to up grade


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Maximus Formula wins. Have one on the way.



Wins what?  DQ6 FTW!!!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2008)

The poll silly!  Gigabyte boards are ugly.  Plus, Maximus sounds way cooler than DQ6.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> The poll silly!  Gigabyte boards are ugly.  Plus, Maximus sounds way cooler than DQ6.



Ahhhhhh sorry, didnt realise you were an artist or a poet, I am an overclocker myself


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhhhhh sorry, didnt realise you were an artist or a poet, I am an overclocker myself



Who cares about looks.... the formula is a great oclocker...


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhhhhh sorry, didnt realise you were an artist or a poet, I am an overclocker myself



Actually, I am an artist. ... and an overclocker.   You see the strife and toil we artists have to go through?!  Life is unfair.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> Actually, I am an artist. ... and an overclocker.   You see the strife and toil we artists have to go through?!  Life is unfair.



is the maximus and rampage at all different and whats a good price on one.


----------



## DOM (Apr 1, 2008)

trt740 said:


> is the maximus and rampage at all different and whats a good price on one.


ppl used the rampage  bios on the maximus and it worked


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Wins what?  DQ6 FTW!!!!



that board was about 10.00 more tatty and 259.00 is the most I ever payed for a motherboard lucky I have 2 P35 boards to sell.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> Who cares about looks.... the formula is a great oclocker...



Exactly my point....hence the DQ6


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2008)

trt740 said:


> that board was about 10.00 more tatty and 259.00 is the most I ever payed for a motherboard lucky I have 2 P35 boards to sell.



and that would have been the best 10 bucks you ever spent


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> and that would have been the best 10 bucks you ever spent



not sure this is gonna be any better than my P5kE, great board but it seems with the yorkfields it doesn't like more than 4.0ghz prime stable and I can tell the chips Ive had, 3 now, will do more. This chip will do 4.3ghz. It primes at 4.2 at near default but my reset button and Ide drives being to get touchy during boot up. This has happened on all 4 chips to different degrees. This board is a 8 phase power board, but the maximus has 3 phase memory. Which my board doesn't. I'm hoping that makes a difference .Plus when my Gigabyte comes back the upgrade will be near free after the sale. Basically trading 2 boards for one board.


----------



## DOM (Apr 1, 2008)

trt740 said:


> not sure this is gonna be any better than my P5kE, great board but it seems with the yorkfields it doesn't like more than 4.0ghz prime stable and I can tell the chips Ive had, 3 now, will do more. This chip will do 4.3ghz. It primes at 4.2 at near default but my reset button and Ide drives being to get touchy during boot up. This has happened on all 4 chips to different degrees. This board is a 8 phase power board, but the maximus has 3 phase memory. Which my board doesn't. I'm hoping that makes a difference .Plus when my Gigabyte comes back the upgrade will be near free after the sale. Basically trading 2 boards for one board.


its 2 phase memory 

also when are you getting that Xeon E3110 im looking at getting one untill I do a whole rig upgrade after the new sockets come out

is it OEM or Retail ?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> its 2 phase memory
> 
> also when are you getting that Xeon E3110 im looking at getting one untill I do a whole rig upgrade after the new sockets come out
> 
> is it OEM or Retail ?



it is all here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=48590&page=19 first one oem second one retail.


----------



## DOM (Apr 1, 2008)

trt740 said:


> it is all here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=48590&page=19 first one oem second one retail.


 so the one your getting is retail ? 

cuz found a E3110 for $205.95 retail and $187.99 OEM


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so the one your getting is retail ?
> 
> cuz found a E3110 for $205.95 retail and $187.99 OEM



The retail one I found was 215 shipped. The oem I bought from tank guys and I didn't want that batch again it only did 3.845ghz in my motherboard , but part of the problem is my motherboard it primed at 4.2ghz. That chip was Oem and was 199.00 I sold it for 245.00. The new chip is in my computer already and doing 4.0ghz at 1.296v.


----------



## DOM (Apr 2, 2008)

so retail is better  ?  how are the temps still not reading right ?

cuz have the Xeon oc better in your experience over the regular cpus ?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2008)

so physically the rampage and maximus are the same?


----------



## DOM (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah I think look here 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=179580


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> so physically the rampage and maximus are the same?



With the exception of the name printed on the PCB, they are the same.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

I believe you showed a picture somewhere Erocker where they took off the sticker of the board and it was Maximus Formula printed onto the PCB..


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2008)

cool saved 45.00


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so retail is better  ?  how are the temps still not reading right ?
> 
> cuz have the Xeon oc better in your experience over the regular cpus ?



All the wolfdales i've had have not been accurate in core temps, some two low, some way too high, some with different core temps , they don't work right. It appears after being stessed under load they work, but at no other time.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> With the exception of the name printed on the PCB, they are the same.



I wonder how thats legal?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so retail is better  ?  how are the temps still not reading right ?
> 
> cuz have the Xeon oc better in your experience over the regular cpus ?



and no to this question they have not one was worse.


----------



## DOM (Apr 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> All the wolfdales i've had have not been accurate in core temps, some two low, some way too high, some with different core temps , they don't work right. It appears after being stessed under load they work, but at no other time.



yeah thats what I was thinking  so where did you get yours theres some places that have them in stock but never heard of them 

here's what I got from google 

http://www.google.com/products?q=BX80570E3110&btnG=Search+Products&show=dd&scoring=p&checkout=


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 2, 2008)

I still recommend the Maximus Formula even after having a slightly odd problem.  
Read here


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> yeah thats what I was thinking  so where did you get yours theres some places that have them in stock but never heard of them
> 
> here's what I got from google
> 
> http://www.google.com/products?q=BX80570E3110&btnG=Search+Products&show=dd&scoring=p&checkout=



http://www.techonweb.com/ http://www.techonweb.com/products/productdetail.aspx?id=A00J5S
took two day to ship with free shipping. They shipped it fedx


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> With the exception of the name printed on the PCB, they are the same.



Yes but from what i read there is no bennifit at all other than voiding your warranty by flashing.


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2008)

According to Asus the Maximus Formula was a limited edition board.  It's a great board.  It's so great that they named it X48 as well.  Have you tried using RealTemp for your wolfdale?  Mine reads perfectly.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Apr 2, 2008)

I've just got my Formula SE (and Tat's X3220) so I'll let you know after the weekend when I've got some time to play with it!!!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> According to Asus the Maximus Formula was a limited edition board.  It's a great board.  It's so great that they named it X48 as well.  Have you tried using RealTemp for your wolfdale?  Mine reads perfectly.



yes but from experience it doesn't look right either sometimes the cores are only  6 to 10 degrees hotter under load than the socket temps, and thats for sure not right. In the past they were alway about 15 degrees higher. That was also true with my yorkfield quad and it is 45nm. It's sensors were all with in a degree after I used it for a few days and it worked fine with core temps and looked right. Now real temps was about 10 degrees cooler? Something is wrong with real temps aswell. It appears close but not exactly right. Plus everyone has always said the posted temps on intels web site are for the T junction but intels say thats not so it's for the surface of the chip or the heatshield. They also say that the 105 Tjunction temps are not correct but don't say what is.


----------



## DOM (Apr 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> http://www.techonweb.com/ http://www.techonweb.com/products/productdetail.aspx?id=A00J5S
> took two day to ship with free shipping. They shipped it fedx


thanks,

well now its time to ask the wife if its okay  I already know what shes going to want a swimming pool now

cuz what would you get if you where in my shoes to hold over till the new sockets mature

E3110 or a Q6600 ? do you think I should make a thread ? this is so  and to top it off I only had 5hr of sleep


----------



## DOM (Apr 2, 2008)

and I know myines not at 45nm but my cpu temp is 9C off from the cores on load


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> thanks,
> 
> well now its time to ask the wife if its okay  I already know what shes going to want a swimming pool now
> 
> ...



I just love it Dom. Everytime you have thoughts of getting something it requires your wife to get something bigger... or you can get something if you let her do the same! The marriage life! I hope I didn't seem rude or bad by saying that. I love it how wife's have that power over the husband! 
If your planing on waiting for the sockets to mature and so forth, then get the E3110. You'll be able to get a Mobo and CPU at the same time when you sell that nice xeon... IMO


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> thanks,
> 
> well now its time to ask the wife if its okay  I already know what shes going to want a swimming pool now
> 
> ...



Q6600 I would think but you could argue E8400 aswell. If I had my way E8500 but you would have more luck trapping bigfoot then finding one In the USA


----------



## DOM (Apr 2, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I just love it Dom. Everytime you have thoughts of getting something it requires your wife to get something bigger... or you can get something if you let her do the same! The marriage life! I hope I didn't seem rude or bad by saying that. I love it how wife's have that power over the husband!
> If your planing on waiting for the sockets to mature and so forth, then get the E3110. You'll be able to get a Mobo and CPU at the same time when you sell that nice xeon... IMO


I just dont like the bitching  and shes been asking for like 1month already dont feel like setting up a big ass pool on top of that have to clean the backyard 

now the thing is which c card to use the one that has 3k on it lol with 0% and idk when the 9.99% starts or 500 with 12.9% and need to call see if they gave me 0% for so many months cuz I didnt get charged any this past month


----------



## DOM (Apr 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Q6600 I would think but you could argue E8400 aswell. If I had my way E8500 but you would have more luck trapping bigfoot then finding one In the USA



thats the thing idk if im going to get 4GHz out of the Q and im sure the E3110 will or its going to die lol 

http://ftcshop.stores.yahoo.net/bx80570e8500.html  is that cheap ?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

That is the best thing to do! the quitter the wife the better your life can be! If you do the pool then you can get the backyard cleaning to some kid around the way! some extra money for the help! lol... Or just tell her that if you do it, then its your "Spring Cleaning" job for the next few months... 
I hope it all works out for you man! The Q6600 would be good for future proofing yourself, but if your thinking of getting the 45nm chips then I say the e3110.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> thats the thing idk if im going to get 4GHz out of the Q and im sure the E3110 will or its going to die lol
> 
> http://ftcshop.stores.yahoo.net/bx80570e8500.html  is that cheap ?



Well that is something that you really don't know till you try... Some boards can get that 4ghz while others just can't do a thing.. I still have some head room on my system with going air. I just don't bench or anything like that so getting to 4ghz isn't a quest for me.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Apr 2, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> .....and to top it off I only had 5hr of sleep



LOL thats nothing!! - up all night partying then this morning the car self destructed after 3 miles on it's way to Tat's to collect my purchases so then spent the rest of day on trains and platforms!! I think my 'she who must be obeyed' wants more than a pool!!


----------



## DOM (Apr 2, 2008)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> LOL thats nothing!! - up all night partying then this morning the car self destructed after 3 miles on it's way to Tat's to collect my purchases so then spent the rest of day on trains and platforms!! I think my 'she who must be obeyed' wants more than a pool!!


lol I have to work to night too and the pool is like 400 and a purse is what she always wants a new one


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2008)

*can a maximus match this fsb*


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

Thats pretty sweet man! I know my blood Iron can hit it with a 7 multi... hit 550fsb on 6! Oh I love this board! I don't know if it can do that!


----------



## Frogger (Apr 2, 2008)

full post    http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=178255


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Hey frogger the maximus might not be a good*



Frogger said:


> full post    http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=178255



Idea after this . I'm not sure if I could ask for much more. Also the reset problem with x8 multipler is gone. i'm gonna have to really think this through. Is it worth 130.00 for the upgrade. I though my motherboard was the problem but boy was I wrong. Maybe i should cancel my order and sell my other motherboard pocketing 150.00. After seeing this what do you guys think does this change anything?


----------



## Frogger (Apr 2, 2008)

Frogger said:


> ^^until intel puts out a proc with onboard mem control & then we'll all have to up grade


unless you have a real urge to spend then why not just sit back and save the $$ untill then.. the only reason to upgrade now would be to have a new toy to play with  
can't find the info right now but these new procs & mb's are slated for the the first Q 2009??anybody else got a link?


----------



## Frogger (Apr 2, 2008)

found it 
"Next, Gelsinger stepped up with Intel's mainstream big gun, the company's forthcoming Nehalem quad core processor.  Nehalem is slated to be Intel's first mainstream desktop product with a direct-attached serial interface, dubbed QPI or QuickPath Interconnect, a monumental upgrade over their now seriously aging Front Side Bus architecture.

full read   http://www.hothardware.com/Articles/Intel_Showcases_Dunnington_Nehalem_and_Larrabee_Processors/


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2008)

Frogger said:


> unless you have a real urge to spend then why not just sit back and save the $$ untill then.. the only reason to upgrade now would be to have a new toy to play with
> can't find the info right now but these new procs & mb's are slated for the the first Q 2009??anybody else got a link?



well a couple of glicthes when the clock get really high on this motherboard might make me switch not sure yet.  Still leaning towards a maximus but for a 130.00 motherboard this thing rocks. I think this cpu would go even higher with a maximus. The ram maybe 100 mghz and the chip about 300 mghz if I could get rid of this reset problem at about 4.18ghz it starts doing it again with a x8 multiplers. Still not bad. The chip primes at 4.3ghz


----------



## Frogger (Apr 2, 2008)

it's 1 sweet mb alright ....haven't done the bios swap to Rampage myself yet ...waiting for the bios to mature a little then for sure ...should get be able to extend the life of this mb untill the new year


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2008)

Frogger said:


> it's 1 sweet mb alright ....haven't done the bios swap to Rampage myself yet ...waiting for the bios to mature a little then for sure ...should get be able to extend the life of this mb untill the new year



we shall see thinking on this right now but the maximus will be here friday if. I hate it off to ebay it can go. I bet I love it. I can also refuse the package for auto RMA


----------



## trt740 (Apr 4, 2008)

The board came today and All I can say is awesome. You need 4 degrees in computer science to overclock it but unreal.


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2008)

Congrats.  If you need any help with it let me know.  I might be able to help.

*Btw, the "Anandtech" settings on Xtremesystems Maximus forum worked very well for me.  I'm using 0907 bios.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 4, 2008)

The rampage mod is well worth it m8 exellent memory preformance tweaks and its noticeable in everyday use and games.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> Congrats.  If you need any help with it let me know.  I might be able to help.
> 
> *Btw, the "Anandtech" settings on Xtremesystems Maximus forum worked very well for me.  I'm using 0907 bios.



but it won't do 8x500 like my P5k_e  atleast so far


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2008)

Sure it will, keep pushin' it!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 4, 2008)

Give it time m8 theres alot to play with ull get there in the end.

I only did the mod yesturday myself so far ive only messed with the memory preformance level managed to get it down to 6 with all the pull-ins dissabled im now rinning my ddr2 800mhz @ 960mhz and the preformance increase and bandwidth is amazing things load alot faster now i score 1st in every benchmark in everest lol apart from latency i get 3rd but i cannot moan im actually beating some faster 1066mhz ram and 1200mhz. as i am now so going ddr3 can wait lol till prices drop more.

p.s. the p5k is only a maximus with a few things removed so it should be possible m8 plus rampage bios are pretty new still they might get even better in time.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 4, 2008)

trt740 said:


> but it won't do 8x500 like my P5k_e  atleast so far



Fair warning, it needs more NB volts than you think.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 4, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Fair warning, it needs more NB volts than you think.



default is 1.6v correct what should I use.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 4, 2008)

For 400fsb and 1200MHz ram, I need 1.68, iirc. I'm pretty sure default is 1.4V.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 4, 2008)

Wile E said:


> For 400fsb and 1200MHz ram, I need 1.68, iirc. I'm pretty sure default is 1.4V.



is that for your N/B. I'm at 4.1 with everything on auto N/B at 1.55v must be because you have a quad. This is a great guide http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=168119


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 4, 2008)

trt740 said:


> The board came today and All I can say is awesome. You need 4 degrees in computer science to overclock it but unreal.



You think the BIOS overclocking options are detailed on a maximus....you wanna look at a 790i lol!!!  there was one heading in "advanced" that just said "MC" and it was disabled....I enabled it and when I rebooted it made me coffee...........


----------



## vivanco (Apr 4, 2008)

i just got myself one, running my E8400 @3.6 and testing 400 fsb and 800mhz ram ( with my asus commando i used to run 8x multi and 500 fsb, going to try that next )
i'llsee if i can hit and bench with 500fsb with 9x multy like i did with my asus Commando i sold


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2008)

Tom what processor are you currently using.  For a little over 4.2 on my E8400 I use:

x9 multi
FSB = 468
FSB Strap = 400 Which gives me DDR2 1247
PCI-E = 110
Ram timings= 5 5-5-15
DRAM static read is Disabled
Ai Clock Twister is Strong
Trans Booster is Enabled
Boost Level is 0

NB (Set at) 1.57
Ram V's (Set at) 2.12
LLC = Enabled
DDR2 Controller Ref = DDR2 Ref

Unless I missed something, I think everything else I leave on AUTO.



vivanco said:


> i just got myself one, running my E8400 @3.6 and testing 400 fsb and 800mhz ram ( with my asus commando i used to run 8x multi and 500 fsb, going to try that next )
> i'llsee if i can hit and bench with 500fsb with 9x multy like i did with my asus Commando i sold


Hopefully this can help you out too.  I didn't list CPU volts because I'm kind of lost there and probablly use to much at these settings.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 4, 2008)

*those setting rock stable at 4.2ghz plus*



erocker said:


> Tom what processor are you currently using.  For a little over 4.2 on my E8400 I use:
> 
> x9 multi
> FSB = 468
> ...





This board is unreal but man it is like learning a new science to overclock it. I think i'm to lazy to overclock this board.The ramage must be crazy no thx LOL

no need for a e8500 now. This thing screams. My ram is lightning fast. Erocker are you using the little northbridge fan or is it loud as hell.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

See, I knew you'd like it man! I'm glad to hear about that board! It sounds like a good buy and something I'd have to look into!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 4, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> See, I knew you'd like it man! I'm glad to hear about that board! It sounds like a good buy and something I'd have to look into!



I'm happier than a *DOG WITH TWO DICKS*!!!!!  Thx to all who voted anyone who doesn't like this board is crazy. I'm running 4.23 ghz at 1.36v DDR 2 1247 and it will go higher.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

I can't wait to see it clock to the wall! and thats pretty sweet with the volts! Frogger, you did know what you where talking about! Great stuff right here


----------



## Frogger (Apr 4, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I'm happier than a *DOG WITH TWO DICKS*!!!!!  Thx to all who voted anyone who doesn't like this board is crazy. I'm running 4.23 ghz at 1.36v DDR 2 1247 and it will go higher.



That's one happy dog  Enjoy 

@ Storm: Thanks & I'll be waiting for trt's post when he Hits the wall too! will be nice to see what the Z tops out at


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh yes we will! Also Waiting to see how that dog does with his night life! lol...


----------



## vivanco (Apr 5, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I'm happier than a *DOG WITH TWO DICKS*!!!!!  Thx to all who voted anyone who doesn't like this board is crazy. I'm running 4.23 ghz at 1.36v DDR 2 1247 and it will go higher.



hey trt740 could you write your settings for me maybe i could try something similar, Thanks


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 5, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=734260#post734260


----------



## trt740 (Apr 5, 2008)

vivanco said:


> hey trt740 could you write your settings for me maybe i could try something similar, Thanks



Originally Posted by erocker  
Tom what processor are you currently using. For a little over 4.2 on my E8400 I use:

x9 multi
FSB = 468
FSB Strap = 400 Which gives me DDR2 1247
PCI-E = 110
Ram timings= 5 5-5-15
DRAM static read is Disabled
Ai Clock Twister is Strong
Trans Booster is Enabled
Boost Level is 0

NB (Set at) 1.57
Ram V's (Set at) 2.12
LLC = Enabled
DDR2 Controller Ref = DDR2 Ref

Unless I missed something, I think everything else I leave on AUTO.


Hopefully this can help you out too. I didn't list CPU volts because I'm kind of lost there and probablly use to much at these settings.

I used erockers.


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice, the volts you use for your cpu work with mine (3d06stable)!!!  I've been overvolting my cpu too much.  Have you gotten any higher yet?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Nice, the volts you use for your cpu work with mine (3d06stable)!!!  I've been overvolting my cpu too much.  Have you gotten any higher yet?



no i get a reset button error at 4.280ghz


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2008)

I think with either 2 or 4 bumps over 1.36 (2 or 4 bumps over 1.4 [setting]) I can get 4.320 3d06 stable.  Oh and I bumped the NB volts by one or two as well.  I just posted my 3d06 scores.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> I think with either 2 or 4 bumps over 1.36 (2 or 4 bumps over 1.4 [setting]) I can get 4.320 3d06 stable.  Oh and I bumped the NB volts by one or two as well.  I just posted my 3d06 scores.



does a soft reset ever hang on you erocker mine hang but with a second button push it resets fine at 4.213ghz.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm finding that the e8400/x3110 really has a hard time clocking over 4.3, regardless of vcore or northbridge increases. Though I'm real happy at 4.25 (500x8.5)


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2008)

TRT, your making me think twice about going with DFI on my next board... Duel carding is looking good.. and that board is looking sweet!


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I'm finding that the e8400/x3110 really has a hard time clocking over 4.3, regardless of vcore or northbridge increases. Though I'm real happy at 4.25 (500x8.5)



have you tryed X9 multi ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 5, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I'm finding that the e8400/x3110 really has a hard time clocking over 4.3, regardless of vcore or northbridge increases. Though I'm real happy at 4.25 (500x8.5)



I am sure Trog has had his E8400 to 4.5gig on air, check his SuperPI.


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2008)

trt740 said:


> does a soft reset ever hang on you erocker mine hang but with a second button push it resets fine at 4.213ghz.



It's happend before, but not using the setting I've listed above.  What bios are you on?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

*try these setting to get a 500+ fsb*



erocker said:


> It's happend before, but not using the setting I've listed above.  What bios are you on?



Originally Posted by Grnfinger  
This is running a E8400

from memory I think it was..... 

Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Control : Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 8
FSB Frequency : 500
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 333
PCI-E Frequency: 110
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1200
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 3
Row Refresh Cycle Time : 45
Write Recovery Time : 6
Read to Precharge Time : 3

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : 8
Write to Read Delay (S) : 3
Write to Read Delay (D) : 5
Read to Read Delay (S) : 4
Read to Read Delay (D) : 6
Write to Write Delay (S) : 4
Write to Write Delay (D) : 6
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
Ai Clock Twister : moderate
Transaction Booster : Disabled
Relax level: 0

CPU Voltage : 1.38v
CPU PLL Voltage : AUTO
North Bridge Voltage : 1.53
DRAM Voltage : 2.12
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.40
South Bridge Voltage : 1.050
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : 0.63X
North Bridge GTL Reference : 0.67X
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : DDR2-REFF
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.5


mine is now priming at 8x500fsb


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

*here is my board with these settings*



trt740 said:


> Originally Posted by Grnfinger
> This is running a E8400
> 
> from memory I think it was.....
> ...


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Even better wow!!!! this boards amazing!!! 525 FSB*



trt740 said:


>



It's gonna prime aswell and I think it will go even higher


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow!  That's an incredible FSB.  Thanks for posting the settings!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

erocker said:


> Wow!  That's an incredible FSB.  Thanks for posting the settings!



it's gonna go higher


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

*if you change this setting to light it will do 530 fsb*

Originally Posted by trt740  
Originally Posted by Grnfinger 
This is running a E8400

from memory I think it was..... 

Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Control : Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 8
FSB Frequency : 500
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 333
PCI-E Frequency: 110
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1200
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 3
Row Refresh Cycle Time : 45
Write Recovery Time : 6
Read to Precharge Time : 3

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : 8
Write to Read Delay (S) : 3
Write to Read Delay (D) : 5
Read to Read Delay (S) : 4
Read to Read Delay (D) : 6
Write to Write Delay (S) : 4
Write to Write Delay (D) : 6
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
*Ai Clock Twister : moderate*
Transaction Booster : Disabled
Relax level: 0

CPU Voltage : 1.38v
CPU PLL Voltage : AUTO
North Bridge Voltage : 1.53
DRAM Voltage : 2.12
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.40
South Bridge Voltage : 1.050
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : 0.63X
North Bridge GTL Reference : 0.67X
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : DDR2-REFF
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.5


mines priming now at 8x530fsb


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

*your gonna like this after about ten minutes of prime*



erocker said:


> Wow!  That's an incredible FSB.  Thanks for posting the settings!



it's getting near max Fsb for this setting


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

I can say one thing to you trt, this is probably one of the most useful thread for choosing a mobo. You asked about the cream of the crop, and got the Creamer of them all!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2008)

You shure you're getting near max? Lower your ram to 1:1 to make sure. Like I said before, these boards get very vNB hungry with high speed ram.


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks to Trt for posting your settings ...you are getting some excellent results from that board  -dog with 3 ~censored~ seems more like it.

Will give these a try with my Extreme and E6850,was waiting on water cooling set up to push mine but other things have dictated I stay with air at the moment.

Ordered an Ultra 120 as soon as it arrives will give these a go on my board,8x500 would be sweet...


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You shure you're getting near max? Lower your ram to 1:1 to make sure. Like I said before, these boards get very vNB hungry with high speed ram.



gonna try that tomarrow but I ran out of ram at 4.3ghz or 435FSB. It not the chip the max on my ram is about 1288 and it starts to act goofy. I changed these few thing to get to 535 FSB it will go higher but as Wile said my ram setting need down clocked. This motherboard is a beast but man it's like teaching yourself Algebra to overclock this thing but man when you get it right you get it right.

Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Control : Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 8
FSB Frequency : 500
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 333
PCI-E Frequency: 110
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1200
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 3
Row Refresh Cycle Time : 45
Write Recovery Time : 6
Read to Precharge Time : 3

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : 8
Write to Read Delay (S) : 3
Write to Read Delay (D) : 5
Read to Read Delay (S) : 4
Read to Read Delay (D) : 6
Write to Write Delay (S) : 4
Write to Write Delay (D) : 6
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
Ai Clock Twister : moderate  *changed this to light*
Transaction Booster : Disabled
Relax level: 0

CPU Voltage : 1.38v
CPU PLL Voltage : AUTO
North Bridge Voltage : 1.53  *upped this to 1.57v*
DRAM Voltage : 2.12
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.40
South Bridge Voltage : 1.050
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : 0.63X
North Bridge GTL Reference : 0.67X
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : DDR2-REFF
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.5


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

erocker said:


> Wow!  That's an incredible FSB.  Thanks for posting the settings!



let me know if those setting worked E on your system.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

I know this maybe a stupid question, but I have to ask since I'm woohoo on Bios's... But can you tell me more about


Read to Write Delay (S/D) : 8
Write to Read Delay (S) : 3
Write to Read Delay (D) : 5
Read to Read Delay (S) : 4
Read to Read Delay (D) : 6
Write to Write Delay (S) : 4
Write to Write Delay (D) : 6
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
Ai Clock Twister : moderate changed this to light
Transaction Booster : Disabled
Relax level: 0

??? I do thank you guys for the help


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

*no I wasn't here is the lastest at 1.hr 40 minutes of prime*



Wile E said:


> You shure you're getting near max? Lower your ram to 1:1 to make sure. Like I said before, these boards get very vNB hungry with high speed ram.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

Your type on the new thread is killing my eyes! lol... But all good man! all good! Glad to see something important and worth a sticky!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Your type on the new thread is killing my eyes! lol... But all good man! all good! Glad to see something important and worth a sticky!



does it look goofy


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

I believe it works right. Letting people know that its a bois only thread... I would have Erocker post in there stating all post that are non Bios, will be deleted... Then after that you can put the type on the first post regular.. 
Right now, its worth it. IMO


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 6, 2008)

I just bought the maximus extreme and some ddr3 I'll post how well mine does on here when I get it later this week


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> I just bought the maximus extreme and some ddr3 I'll post how well mine does on here when I get it later this week



discuss it here but post your setting  on this info thread / bios thread http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57098


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 6, 2008)

i need to figure out how to get my Q6700 past 3.87ghz. it runs the same speed as my Q6600.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i need to figure out how to get my Q6700 past 3.87ghz. it runs the same speed as my Q6600.



You try duel booting with Xp and seeing how that would be!? or are you doing it!?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> You try duel booting with Xp and seeing how that would be!? or are you doing it!?



i've tried both and no difference. the machine post past 3.87 for some reason.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2008)

hmmm... thats really strange... I haven't oc'd yet again since I got my other two sicks of ram.. So I guess I need to see what I can do... I'm bad at bios's (still learning) so whenever RM is able We'll do it.. I can do it, just still need to have someone talking me through if a problem happens.... Most my oc's been at night, around 1, so I fell asleep trying to learn.. lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> hmmm... thats really strange... I haven't oc'd yet again since I got my other two sicks of ram.. So I guess I need to see what I can do... I'm bad at bios's (still learning) so whenever RM is able We'll do it.. I can do it, just still need to have someone talking me through if a problem happens.... Most my oc's been at night, around 1, so I fell asleep trying to learn.. lol



i've tried with only 2 sticks of ram and still have the same exact problem.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2008)

That shouldn't be a problem with you since your on water... All done on the Rampage??


----------



## DOM (Apr 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i've tried both and no difference. the machine post past 3.87 for some reason.



what are the vid's on both ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2008)

@ coldstorm..... not yet. i've been to lazy to swap boards yet.

@ DOM....  1.235v / 1.2275v  q6700/q6600


----------



## DOM (Apr 7, 2008)

so you already tryed them in the Rampage ?

which one runs cooler at the same vots and speed ? have you checked ?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2008)

You mean that you don't have a second rig!?! wait, your selling everything.. I get ya.. And I know the feeling... Work to much and to tired to do anything like you want to.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> You mean that you don't have a second rig!?! wait, your selling everything.. I get ya.. And I know the feeling... Work to much and to tired to do anything like you want to.



im undecided as to what direction im going in as far as getting something new. 

i dont have a complete second as of now. 

i've been doing custom builds for a month now and im sick of doing computer work. i really want to see this q6700 do 4ghz though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, I'm with you on it! I'm having a little os problem with Vista, so I'm going to be duel booting whenever I feel the feel for all the hoop la of the hours of updating... 

And I'd be the same as you. sick of computers! Well, I'll see what I can do. I still have a 80 page ordering guide that consists of 2160 items.. so I have some work ahead before I can have some fun!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im undecided as to what direction im going in as far as getting something new.
> 
> i dont have a complete second as of now.
> 
> i've been doing custom builds for a month now and im sick of doing computer work. i really want to see this q6700 do 4ghz though.



fits sell it and get a Qx9650 and be done with it they all do 4.0ghz. Finally got my e8500 or get this Qx9770 is the cheapest I have ever seen http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-core-2-Ex...yZ141323QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

trt740 said:


> fits sell it and get a Qx9650 and be done with it they all do 4.0ghz. Finally got my e8500



sweet....sell me your qx9650 man. i'd like to get one sub $500.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> sweet....sell me your qx9650 man. i'd like to get one sub $500.



mines long gone


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2008)

trt740 said:


> mines long gone



dammit.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> dammit.



remember I never ment to keep it my goal was always to sell it to  discounted  the cost of my E8500 and after selling 4 wofdales and a Qx9650 it will cost me near nothing. Im kinda worried it won't beat the xeon in my signature because on water it would go thru the roof. If that chip had a 9.5 multipler it would be unreal. As it is it matches many e8500's , but it's not a E8500.


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 15, 2008)

I was going to buy the maximus, but then the rampage came out.

I've been trying to stabilize my e8400 from boards:

Msi P35 Neo2-FR
Gigabyte EP35-DS3P (garbage)

And finally, I found a board that can completely lock the vcore from drooping. 

Maximus Rampage all the way.

FTW. l33t!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 15, 2008)

Talking of VDroop......it's a nightmare on the XFX 790I Ultra, lol set the Vcore at 1.2V and at load with Vdroop you get about 0.950V   Luckily there is a pencil mod


----------



## Wile E (Apr 15, 2008)

slugzkea said:


> I was going to buy the maximus, but then the rampage came out.
> 
> I've been trying to stabilize my e8400 from boards:
> 
> ...


Maximus has that too. You can also flash the Maximus to a Rampage.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2008)

bios 308 made my MF/RF voltage droop almost next to nothing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2008)

help!

bios checksum error. 

it's searching for FORMULA.ROM

will it hurt to turn the board off?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2008)

ok.... nvm... got it. LOL!

they make the maximus idiot proof.

i found out something that may inform ppl though....

i used the RF0308.ROM bios (rampage formula 0308)

renamed it to FORMULA.ROM

put it on the flash drive (formatted to FAT)

it found the bios rom and reflashed it.

reboot...

works!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

sweet one right there man! Thats one thing I love about Asus. They have that easy flash tool. So if you do mess up. it goes back to the last one! Glad to see its working!


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Apr 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> help!
> 
> bios checksum error.
> 
> ...



What was bios version you were flashing? I had this prob when my psu gave up the ghost whilst flashing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2008)

my bios got corrupted when an OC went wrong and the system reboot.


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ok.... nvm... got it. LOL!
> 
> they make the maximus idiot proof.
> 
> ...


you can also put the formula drivers cd when it`s searching for the bios to flash the first one back and then you update..


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Apr 22, 2008)

@ giorgos 

No it doesn't work if you've already flashed to Rampage. it says that ROM ID is wrong. I had similar probs to fit and had to rename 0308.rom to Formula.rom to successfully reflash.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> my bios got corrupted when an OC went wrong and the system reboot.



If you follow the direction and flash as the thread says you can switch from bios to bios as long as it is a ramage bios using normal EZ flash. If you rename the bios and flash your gonna have trouble. I would reflash the board with the maximus formula bios using the AFUDOS method, not EZ flash  , by following the directions in the Xtreme forum thread. It is reversable but instead of using the ramage bios use maximus 1004. Then retry the ramage mod using AFUDOS method again.

use this exact method  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by Grnfinger  
make a bootable media device ( USB Stick... CD.. ect)
you will need these

http://www.elektroni.fi/Stilt/Asus_Rampage/HPUSBFW.zip
http://www.elektroni.fi/Stilt/Asus_Rampage/USB-Boot.zip

Download AFUDOS  and toss it on the media along with the RF Bios

Latest Rampage bios http://rapidshare.de/files/38827325/RF0219.zip.html
AFUDOS http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...9&d=1205468995

Once you have everything ready boot from your media and then type
AFUDOS /iRF0219.rom /pbnc /n
reboot and your done. 

here is the page this thread is on   http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=179580&page=165 I have switched back to a maximus formula with zero trouble. You must make sure your bios setting are not overclocked when you flash or you could get a bios corruption. I am currently using ramage bios 308 without trouble aswell.
__________________


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes thats how I originally flashed to Rampage. But once its flashed and you have a problem like mine (and fits I guess) then the only solution was to rename the rom to formula for the mobo to recover.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 22, 2008)

Wetbehindtheears said:


> Yes thats how I originally flashed to Rampage. But once its flashed and you have a problem like mine (and fits I guess) then the only solution was to rename the rom to formula for the mobo to recover.



no make a usb stick thats bootable and use the AFUDOS method  to reflash it to a maximus by using the Alt +f2 function at bios start up. The re try the bios mod.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

Its all ways a good thing to name the new bios, wather it be for a video card or mobo, differently. That way if needed for a flash or like in both your's and fits where the flash messes up, you can be able to flash to what is needed. I'm just glad that Asus has the easy flash tool and a mess up doesn't mean the end of your board.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 29, 2008)

just successfully flashed to rampage formula BIOS 0308 
now, to figure out OC'ing on this stupid megatrends BIOS, been on pheonix for over a year...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> just successfully flashed to rampage formula BIOS 0308
> now, to figure out OC'ing on this stupid megatrends BIOS, been on pheonix for over a year...



I had that problem at first. lol. Adjusted quickly tho. Almost all the important tweaks are on the same page, so you'll do fine.


----------



## i_dog_69 (Apr 29, 2008)

*maybe a repeate question*

hey guys, i have the maximus formula with the 907 BIOS, and was wondering, what exactly are the advantages of using the rampage BIOS? maybe this is posted in the thread earlier but i didnt look. also i have an e4500 in my board and i have it at 3.2 Ghz. im wondering if anyone else out there has a similiar chip and this board to tell me if i have a decent OC on my chip,(AKA do i have a lot more headroom?) let er rip. thanks guys.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2008)

i_dog_69 said:


> hey guys, i have the maximus formula with the 907 BIOS, and was wondering, what exactly are the advantages of using the rampage BIOS? maybe this is posted in the thread earlier but i didnt look. also i have an e4500 in my board and i have it at 3.2 Ghz. im wondering if anyone else out there has a similiar chip and this board to tell me if i have a decent OC on my chip,(AKA do i have a lot more headroom?) let er rip. thanks guys.



Most people report that they need less voltage for the same clocks, on both the NB and the CPU. I haven't test the cpu aspect yet, but I can confirm that my NB needs less voltage.

There are also a lot more ram tweaks available.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 29, 2008)

i_dog_69 said:


> hey guys, i have the maximus formula with the 907 BIOS, and was wondering, what exactly are the advantages of using the rampage BIOS? maybe this is posted in the thread earlier but i didnt look. also i have an e4500 in my board and i have it at 3.2 Ghz. im wondering if anyone else out there has a similiar chip and this board to tell me if i have a decent OC on my chip,(AKA do i have a lot more headroom?) let er rip. thanks guys.



I suspect you have some decent headroom left yet as well


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2008)

I still haven't flashed to the Rampage yet...  The lower NB volts are becoming very tempting now that it's getting warmer out.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> I still haven't flashed to the Rampage yet...  The lower NB volts are becoming very tempting now that it's getting warmer out.



it was easy as pie, I did it within 10 minutes of installing the mobo

I've been having a slight bit of instability though that I'm trying to diagnose
every once it a while it has trouble posting, then it'll freeze in the BIOS or on the splash screen...I think it might just be BIOS settings though


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2008)

What's your ram speed, fsb speed and NB volts?


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> What's your ram speed, fsb speed and NB volts?



all stock except I believe I bumped the NB up to like 1.38V or so, I'll have to check to be sure though


----------



## giorgos th. (Apr 29, 2008)

this mobo is becoming a great pos.......
cannot pass 540fsb with RF0308 bios with any means.....
time for a change with the X48 Rampage..


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

*it not the motherboard I can use 560 FSB all day long 24/7*



giorgos th. said:


> this mobo is becoming a great pos.......
> cannot pass 540fsb with RF0308 bios with any means.....
> time for a change with the X48 Rampage..


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 29, 2008)

and either way, since when is 540FSB garbage?


----------



## giorgos th. (May 1, 2008)

if you have subzero cooling and you need 550-560+,540 is not helping at all..


----------



## tzitzibp (May 1, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> if you have subzero cooling and you need 550-560+,540 is not helping at all..



what do you answer to that?


----------



## ZenEffect (May 3, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> what do you answer to that?



try another cpu or motherboard to determine exactly which is at fault.


----------



## X800 (May 4, 2008)

There is a new bios on asus ftp to anybody wants it .Its dated 4.5-08 here is the link ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/Maximus_Formula/MAXIMUS-ASUS-Formula-1201.zip


----------



## giorgos th. (May 4, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> try another cpu or motherboard to determine exactly which is at fault.



4XE8500 were stuck at 535-540 fsb....
2 of them went 590 on an Abit QuadGT X38..


----------



## trt740 (May 4, 2008)

new bios 401 for rampage formula on this thread http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=179580&page=196


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2008)

any idea on the fixes in this version?

do you have to install it the same as the conversion or can use use asus's tools?


----------



## trt740 (May 4, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> any idea on the fixes in this version?
> 
> do you have to install it the same as the conversion or can use use asus's tools?



no i'm not sure but it works fine.


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> any idea on the fixes in this version?
> 
> do you have to install it the same as the conversion or can use use asus's tools?



fits how did your orginial ballistix 8500 ram run in your MF. Did you have any trouble at all with it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2008)

trt740 said:


> fits how did your orginial ballistix 8500 ram run in your MF. Did you have any trouble at all with it?



with the new bios? or the old one?

i have never had a problem with either my 1066mhz tracers or my new REDS on any of the bios's i've tried. i havent tried the new rampage bios yet.


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2008)

I have a question.  Do I need to change any settings going from two 1gb sticks to four?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2008)

shouldnt have to. maybe a tad more voltage.


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> I have a question.  Do I need to change any settings going from two 1gb sticks to four?



not but if you get ddr2 1200 thats going to be great. Don't use any more voltage than 2.2v those chips are sensitive big time.


----------



## vivanco (May 5, 2008)

i have a question, so if i format my computer will i have to install maximus formula drivers or maximus rampage formula drivers??


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2008)

vivanco said:


> i have a question, so if i format my computer will i have to install maximus formula drivers or maximus rampage formula drivers??



does not matter physically they are identical


----------



## pabloc74 (May 5, 2008)

i see a lot f truble with asus mobo, bios error, bad oc, overheating, and rma is too bad.

asus have a lot of publicity, and a highest prices too; mobos like abit, foxconn, gigabyte and dfi  are high end products.

i think now and always that asus are a mediocre, only have a good publicity and godd look for our eyes


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2008)

TRT740... were you having problems with the ballistix on the new bios? you've got me worried now.

i know from experience that the older dual sided ballistix and the new single sided ones do fine on the 7 maximus' i've had now. i honestly dont understand the problems people are telling me about this ram/mobo combo.


----------



## pabloc74 (May 5, 2008)

can anyone explain me the reason to erase my opinion?


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2008)

Sorry about that Pablo, my mistake.  You've must of had bad experiences with your boards!  I've owned a lot of different boards over the years and Asus is right up there with the best.


----------



## pabloc74 (May 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Sorry about that Pablo, my mistake.  You've must of had bad experiences with your boards!  I've owned a lot of different boards over the years and Asus is right up there with the best.



no problem man, me and friends have a lot of truble with asus, so i prefeer dfi


----------



## Wile E (May 5, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> TRT740... were you having problems with the ballistix on the new bios? you've got me worried now.
> 
> i know from experience that the older dual sided ballistix and the new single sided ones do fine on the 7 maximus' i've had now. i honestly dont understand the problems people are telling me about this ram/mobo combo.



I have a set of 800Mhz double sided Ballistix. They won't post in this board, not even with a single stick. I have to boot with a different set of ram, change the voltage, then put the Ballistix back in.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2008)

you have to put one stick in the first slot. i've got them to boot every time. they ARE tricky.

this damn 0401 bios (rampage) sucks big time for memory overclocking. total garbage on my boards.


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you have to put one stick in the first slot. i've got them to boot every time. they ARE tricky.
> 
> this damn 0401 bios (rampage) sucks big time for memory overclocking. total garbage on my boards.



No combination will allow them to boot in my board at all. I tried them all. I have to resort to the methods above every time I want to use them.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> TRT740... were you having problems with the ballistix on the new bios? you've got me worried now.
> 
> i know from experience that the older dual sided ballistix and the new single sided ones do fine on the 7 maximus' i've had now. i honestly dont understand the problems people are telling me about this ram/mobo combo.



Actually none they do ddr2 1190 at 2.2v. they won't let my board go over 500 FSB like my axe ram would, but i have tried a OCZ non DH9 kit and a Geil non DH9 kit and neither would do more than DDR2 800 stable in this board. However, the Ballistix 1066 8500 DH9 kit and the even higher binned DDR1200 9600 Axe ram DH9 kit both booted perfectly . That tells me this board was designed to use Micron Ram. Also my FSB is linked big time to ram. The lower binned ballistix DH9 will allow me to run my FSB at 490ish but the Axe ram lets me reach as high as 570.  That leads me to believe with DDR3 and the X38/x48 board or even a good p35 DDr3 board, these core 2 duo's will run near a 600FSB. DDR3 is alot more stable than DDR2. Either that or drop the ram speed and tighten the timing and these boards can actually beat DDR3.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I have a set of 800Mhz double sided Ballistix. They won't post in this board, not even with a single stick. I have to boot with a different set of ram, change the voltage, then put the Ballistix back in.



any time I have`seen that problem atleast one stick of ram is bad test them with memtest wile I bet one stick is bad. That how I knew my axe ram was bad I rebooted and cleared the cmos and got a no boot. Tested with memtest and errors out the ass. Same thing with my old Gskill DH9s


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2008)

trt740 said:


> any time I have`seen that problem atleast one stick of ram is bad test them with memtest wile I bet one stick is bad. That how I knew my axe ram was bad I rebooted and cleared the cmos and got a no boot. Tested with memtest and errors out the ass. Same thing with my old Gskill DH9s



Nope, they're fine. That's the first thing I thought too, so I memtested them overnight using the boot ISO. The board really just does not like my Ballistix.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 6, 2008)

now that`s more like it....
testing fsb with a new X48 rampage formula.
E8500 on air..


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2008)

Care to send me one, Giorgos? And also an LN2 pot? You need some competition around here.  lol


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2008)

*something I did notice 8500 tracers*



fitseries3 said:


> with the new bios? or the old one?
> 
> i have never had a problem with either my 1066mhz tracers or my new REDS on any of the bios's i've tried. i havent tried the new rampage bios yet.



With this ram if the static control, twister or performance levels for ram are not all on auto I get lock ups. With my transcend  axe ramI could adjust them. this ram seems not to like that at all.


Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Control : Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 8
FSB Frequency : 500
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 333
PCI-E Frequency: 110
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1057
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 3
Row Refresh Cycle Time : 45
Write Recovery Time : 6
Read to Precharge Time : 3

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : 8
Write to Read Delay (S) : 3
Write to Read Delay (D) : 5
Read to Read Delay (S) : 4
Read to Read Delay (D) : 6
Write to Write Delay (S) : 4
Write to Write Delay (D) : 6
*DRAM Static Read Control: auto  these three have to be on auto not sure why
Ai Clock Twister : auto
Transaction Booster : auto*


CPU Voltage : 1.38v
CPU PLL Voltage : AUTO
North Bridge Voltage : 1.53 upped this to 1.57v
DRAM Voltage : 2.12
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.40
South Bridge Voltage : 1.050
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : 0.63X
North Bridge GTL Reference : 0.67X
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : DDR2-REFF
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.5


----------



## mrw1986 (May 8, 2008)

Any reason everyone is running 450x8 for Q6600? I run 400x9 at 1.33vcore and 1.47v NB.


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Any reason everyone is running 450x8 for Q6600? I run 400x9 at 1.33vcore and 1.47v NB.



It seems to run better with 8x plus the bandwith is higher 8x500 is always faster than 9x450


----------



## mrw1986 (May 8, 2008)

Didn't know that, thanks! I'm gonna try it when I go home tonight  I would assume that would require more volts on the NB, but not the CPU? Am I correct?


----------



## erocker (May 9, 2008)

Btw, New Bios 1201 was just released for the Maximus Formula.  On thier site it says it improves memory performance.


----------



## mrw1986 (May 9, 2008)

Mines flashed to a Rampage Formula


----------



## mrw1986 (May 9, 2008)

Just benched at 4ghz, got 19393 in 3DMark06 then bluescreened as I was pasting the screenshot in MSPaint...here's a SS of it actually running.


----------



## ozzyozzy (May 15, 2008)

hi all. Can u give me Q6600 at 3.0ghz setting pls ? ( like in this thread http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57098 )  2x1 Geil 4-4-4-12 Q6600 Sparkle 8800GT asus maximus formula latest bios.
and i cant see "CPU Voltage" options clearly    it says 1.0-1.7 0.00625 intervals but all i see is 1.1volt 1.25volt 1.34volt 1.45volt.   no other voltages between those numbers.Only 4 numbers!   So i cant give any voltage i want  like 1.28 1.30 vs.. or do i need to activate an option to see all voltages in "CPU voltage" section ? or is there another way ?  sry for noob questions.. and thx for help


----------



## AsRock (May 15, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> it was easy as pie, I did it within 10 minutes of installing the mobo
> 
> I've been having a slight bit of instability though that I'm trying to diagnose
> every once it a while it has trouble posting, then it'll freeze in the BIOS or on the splash screen...I think it might just be BIOS settings though



Well is it the det ram problem ?..  Well the last bios for the ASUS Maximus Formula fixed all the det ram issue's for me.

I did make a thread but no ones updating or just ignoring the post lol..  BUT the BIOS has been sweet for me. Would be nice to hear others that tried it.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=60130


----------



## trt740 (May 15, 2008)

here is a super good review on the Maximus / Ramapage formula since physically they are the same. http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...s-rampage-formula-x48-motherboard-review.html


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

I am... I mean my system is unstable help me!  I've narrowed all problems down to my bios.  RAM is good, v-card is good, PSU, etc.  I'm generally stable in 3d06 tests, and about an hour of Prime95, but when I get gaming, and sometimes even just surfing the web (only happened once), I get a system error and restart.  The settings below are what I'm running OC'd, anyone find anything wrong?  I'm thinking possibly not enough CPU volts, but I'm not too sure.  Running everything at stock gives me no problems.  Thanks for anyones help in advance.

Extreme Tweaker 
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual 
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO 
CPU Ratio Control : Manual 
- Ratio CMOS Setting : x9
FSB Frequency : 378
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2- 1210
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual 
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time : AUTO
Write Recovery Time : AUTO
Read to Precharge Time : AUTO

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S) : AUTO
Write to Read Delay (D) : AUTO
Read to Read Delay (S) : AUTO
Read to Read Delay (D) : AUTO
Write to Write Delay (S) : AUTO
Write to Write Delay (D) : AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: AUTO OR Disabled
Ai Clock Twister : AUTO
Transaction Booster : AUTO or Disabled with Relax of 0

CPU Voltage : 1.385 (1.368 in CPU-Z)
CPU PLL Voltage : AUTO
North Bridge Voltage : 1.47 (1.5 actual)
DRAM Voltage : 2.08 (2.2 actual)
FSB Termination Voltage : AUTO
South Bridge Voltage : 1.05
Loadline Calibration : Enabled 
CPU GTL Reference : AUTO
North Bridge GTL Reference : AUTO
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : AUTO
SB 1.5V Voltage : AUTO

NB LED Selection : NB Volt 
SB LED Selection : SB Volt 
CPU LED Selection : CPU VOlt 
Voltiminder LED : Enabled

CPU Spread Spectrum : Disabled 
PCIE Spread Spectrum : Disabled 

Advanced CPU Configuration 
CPU Ratio Control : Manual 
- Ratio CMOS Setting : x9
C1E Suppport : Disabled 
CPU TM Function : Disabled 
Vanderpool Technology : Disabled 
Execute Disable Bit : Disabled 
Max CPUID Value Limit : Disabled 


USB Configuration 
USB Functions: Enabled 
Legacy USB Support : Disabled


----------



## Frogger (May 22, 2008)

try 'Transaction Booster : enable with Relax of 0 ..... if that is no joy 
then add 'North Bridge GTL Reference :0.67x ...... still no joy ???? 
I assume you'v add NB cooling try pushing it to 1.55
 all the above assumes that you are still running the Formula bios [witch one??]


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

Frogger said:


> try 'Transaction Booster : enable with Relax of 0 ..... if that is no joy
> then add 'North Bridge GTL Reference :0.67x ...... still no joy ????
> I assume you'v add NB cooling try pushing it to 1.55
> all the above assumes that you are still running the Formula bios [witch one??]



I did the transaction booster, and it woks fine, actually better (mem bandwith wise) with a relax of 0.  I will try the NB GTL at .67x.  I'm running the stock motherboard cooler for the NB and temps are around 39-41c.  I'm using the MF1004 bios.  You think the CPU v's are good?


----------



## Frogger (May 22, 2008)

q6600@378 / 1.38 might be a little lite depends on the vid of the cpu 
my newer q66 has a vid of 1.32 but some of the older ones had vids of 1.22/1.23 
the newer ones need more juice to stay stable ... have a look at your vid and see


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

My VID is 1.2875.  What does increasing the NB GTL to .67x do exactly?


----------



## Frogger (May 22, 2008)

that vid should do your fsb @ around 1.45v with the cpu gtl @auto if you move past that fsb manually set it to x63
over all info on  GTL  fixes/fine tunes the v's of the cpu/nb [explained in Kris' s article    http://www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=87 ]


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

Sorry if I'm misunderstanding you, if I move past my 378fsb, then I should set the cpu gtl to 63x?  You're saying I should lower my NB volts from 1.5 to 1.45?


----------



## Frogger (May 22, 2008)

your current
 "CPU Voltage : 1.385 (1.368 in CPU-Z)
CPU PLL Voltage : AUTO
North Bridge Voltage : 1.47 (1.5 actual)
My bad need some sleep move your CPU v to    1.45 
what i ment was if you move the fsb past 380 the auto setting of the cpu gtl should be locked @ 63x [the bios 'auto' setting wobbles the v's abit and the sys get unstable = reboots or BSD


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

I'll set the CPU gtl to 63x anyways since 378 is darn close to 380.  I'll set the rest of the settings as well and hopefully things will be good. Oh, should I set the NB to 67x? Thanks for your help!


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

So, I've had the NB up to 1.53 67x gtl, more CPU volts, and I still get a bsod in TF2 or WiC (the two games I have installed).  Ugh, this is becoming frustrating.  What the hell is making me unstable?  Running stock now, no problems.


----------



## trt740 (May 22, 2008)

anyone ever have the HD sound on there 3870x2 disable the maximus formulas sound card and if so how to you get your sound card to work with the x2 card in the motherboard.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

trt740 said:


> anyone ever have the HD sound on there 3870x2 disable the maximus formulas sound card and if so how to you get your sound card to work with the x2 card in the motherboard.



Control panel->Sound-> Select the sound card as default.  Any clue to my problem trt?


----------



## trt740 (May 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> Control panel->Sound-> Select the sound card as default.  Any clue to my problem trt?



not a clue


----------



## HTC (May 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> So, I've had the NB up to 1.53 67x gtl, more CPU volts, and I still get a bsod in TF2 or WiC (the two games I have installed).  Ugh, this is becoming frustrating.  What the hell is making me unstable?  Running stock now, no problems.



Have you tried lowering your NB volts?

I know: it sounds stupid but i'm managing lower VCore with lower NB (still testing). This is in a Rampage, though: dunno if in a Maximus it does it too.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, I've tried a wide range of NB volts.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2008)

all of my max's needed 1.71v on the NB to run 24/7 OCed without error.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> all of my max's needed 1.71v on the NB to run 24/7 OCed without error.



That is ridiculously high for stock air cooling for me.  I can't figure this shit out at all...  Perhaps this board just cant handle 4 x 1gb sticks...  Going from 2gb to 4gb seems to be where my problems started happening.  This sucks, but I guess I have a lot of testing to do this weekend.  *Next step is to give the memory more voltage I guess...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> That is ridiculously high for stock air cooling for me.  I can't figure this shit out at all...  Perhaps this board just cant handle 4 x 1gb sticks...  Going from 2gb to 4gb seems to be where my problems started happening.  This sucks, but I guess I have a lot of testing to do this weekend.  *Next step is to give the memory more voltage I guess...



1.71v on the NB is not gonna make things any hotter. i run that voltage with my q6600 oced and cooled by a xigmatek. i dont even have a fan on the NB.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

I'll start at 1.6 with my insecurities and all.


----------



## HTC (May 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yeah, I've tried a wide range of NB volts.



I had 1.43 in NB, using 2 sticks only.

Currently, i'm @ 1.35. With it @ 1.39, it would crash in Prime95 withing 15 minutes but with it @ 1.35 doesn't (it does more then 40 minutes: i stopped it). Confirmed this with all the other settings unchanged. Have lots of testing to do myself and i'll post my results here.


----------



## t_ski (May 22, 2008)

1.7v for what FSB?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2008)

t_ski said:


> 1.7v for what FSB?



400 and up.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

Sounds high to me too.  I don't understand why I'm getting these crashes during games.  Adding 2 gbs of ram shouldn't constitute such a large bump in NB volts...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2008)

I just want to cry right now... look at my specs... I knew there was a reason to keep coming in here as much! lol... Once I get stuff worked out with my Internet provider I'll be back and posting on this thread and the bios one..


----------



## t_ski (May 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> Sounds high to me too.  I don't understand why I'm getting these crashes during games.  Adding 2 gbs of ram shouldn't constitute such a large bump in NB volts...



Agreed.  Most users with X38 boards I've seen so far have only needed 1.5-1.6v.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Agreed.  Most users with X38 boards I've seen so far have only needed 1.5-1.6v.



yeah but most ppl dont have 4x1gig's of ballistix tracers and 2 3870x2's on their boards do they?


----------



## t_ski (May 22, 2008)

I didn't realize viod cards put extra stress on the chipset.  I have seen lots of X38 users with 4 x 1GB sticks of various ram, including Ballistix.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah but most ppl dont have 4x1gig's of ballistix tracers and 2 3870x2's on their boards do they?



Ahh!  That could be it.  Though I'm just running one 3870 (stock) at the moment.  I wonder if ColdStorm is using 4 x 1gb sticks as well?  I may need to pick myself up some 2 x 2gb Red Tracers.  I'm already tempted to just go with 2gb's of my AxeRam for now.  With Vista x64 utilizing much more memory than XP did, I can see why I'm running into instability issues, it's just that fixing the problems seems a little too extreme to me.

*





t_ski said:


> I didn't realize viod cards put extra stress on the chipset.  I have seen lots of X38 users with 4 x 1GB sticks of various ram, including Ballistix.



Further adding to my confusion..


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2008)

t_ski said:


> I didn't realize viod cards put extra stress on the chipset.  I have seen lots of X38 users with 4 x 1GB sticks of various ram, including Ballistix.



well... honestly... i dont understand it but i can run the voltage lower when only a single card is in but it WILL NOT post with both cards until i up the NB voltage. and no... psu is not a problem. i have both a enermax galaxy 1kw and a pc power and cooling 860watt.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> Ahh!  That could be it.  Though I'm just running one 3870 (stock) at the moment.  I wonder if ColdStorm is using 4 x 1gb sticks as well?  I may need to pick myself up some 2 x 2gb Red Tracers.  I'm already tempted to just go with 2gb's of my AxeRam for now.  With Vista x64 utilizing much more memory than XP did, I can see why I'm running into instability issues, it's just that fixing the problems seems a little too extreme to me.



I'm running 4gbs of Tracers.. The ones I bought and the ones from fits (I love them more then I do mine!)... The only thing is I just got the board in come last night at midnight, so I haven't really done anything to the stuff... This weekend I will be


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2008)

TRT740's bios settings thread is a GREAT reference guide. i highly recommend taking a look at it.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57098


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2008)

Thanks man, and I have it tracked since he opened it up! For some reason in the back of my head I knew I would be getting this board! 259 at Compusa... I'm their whor3 if you haven't noticed! But won't get anything from their website... State taxes kill me! the 9800gx2 was going to be 700 bucks by time I got it a week later! lol...


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

I will try the settings posted for a Q6600 and 450FSB, the thing is I'm only running a 378 FSB...

*The more I think about it, the more I want a new board and a GTX280.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

Hey trt740, in the Maximus bios thread, for the listing of the Q6600 at 450FSB is that with 2 or 4 gigs of RAM?



trt740 said:


> anyone ever have the HD sound on there 3870x2 disable the maximus formulas sound card and if so how to you get your sound card to work with the x2 card in the motherboard.



Oh, and I forgot to mention that you can disable the ATi HD audio in the Device Manager as well.  It's one thing less your computer has to load on startup anyway.


----------



## t_ski (May 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> well... honestly... i dont understand it but i can run the voltage lower when only a single card is in but it WILL NOT post with both cards until i up the NB voltage. and no... psu is not a problem. i have both a enermax galaxy 1kw and a pc power and cooling 860watt.



I have seen it mentioned that if you are running four sticks of ram, you need more vdimm.  Sometimes as much as .1-.2v more.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

t_ski said:


> I have seen it mentioned that if you are running four sticks of ram, you need more vdimm.  Sometimes as much as .1-.2v more.



This could be the key to my problem!!  In the Maximus bios I set my RAM to 2.08v which is 2.19 effective.  Runs memtest fine, but I can see where it would be a problem gaming etc.  I'll bump that up a little bit and see if it helps.  If it does, I'm going to have to rethink my NB and CPU voltages all over again...:shadedshu


----------



## trt740 (May 22, 2008)

*hey fits how do you like your 3870x2*

are they as fast as 8800gts cards. The 3850x2 i had was not good at all. It was benching like a 3850 single gpu. I returned it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2008)

trt740 said:


> are they as fast as 8800gts cards. The 3850x2 i had was not good at all. It was benching like a 3850 single gpu. I returned it.



i love both of them. i have one in each rig.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2008)

Well guys, it looks like all the kinks are out and fixed. I'll be back up going here. I'm in love with the board and the card I got... bad part is I'm out a grand... lol... well more like 7 because of the money back from Newegg...


----------



## t_ski (May 23, 2008)

OK, I got my board in and everything is running fine.  Now I want to OC, but I need some more settings to test.  Tried all the ones from the official "Settings" thread to get my Q6600 GO to 3.6GHz, but I keep getting lockups & blue screens after I start Prime95.  My settings:

Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Control : Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 9
FSB Frequency : 400
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 400
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-800
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time : AUTO
Write Recovery Time : AUTO
Read to Precharge Time : AUTO

DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
Ai Clock Twister : tried from lighter to strong
Transaction Booster : Auto

CPU Voltage : 1.375 to 1.4v
CPU PLL Voltage : AUTO
North Bridge Voltage : 1.5 to 1.61v
DRAM Voltage : 2.10v
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.50 to 1.55v
South Bridge Voltage : AUTO
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : 0.63X
North Bridge GTL Reference : 0.67X
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : AUTO
SB 1.5V Voltage : AUTO

Suggestions of where to go next?


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2008)

t_ski said:


> OK, I got my board in and everything is running fine.  Now I want to OC, but I need some more settings to test.  Tried all the ones from the official "Settings" thread to get my Q6600 GO to 3.6GHz, but I keep getting lockups & blue screens after I start Prime95.  My settings:



Are you running four sticks as well?  I'm starting to see a pattern here, especially with Vista.  Set DDR2 Controller REF voltage to DDR2 REF.  Perhaps something needs to be done with CPU PLL voltage?  This is a really picky motherboard...


----------



## t_ski (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed that the controller ref was out of order in the list.  I wasn't paying attention and set channel b ref instead.  Too tired to play anymore tonight. 

No, I'm using 2 x 2GB stick right now.  I was thinking CPU PLL voltage seemed high for this board.  On the DFI X38 PLL was tied to SB 1.5v IIRC.


----------



## HTC (May 23, 2008)

It seams i found my new settings.

Don't compare them to the previous post because that was an attempt @ a different multi: compare it to the one before that!

My suggestion: try setting everything in the BIOS to "Auto" except the FSB, multi and RAM timings as described here (from post #12 on) and see if you can boot in to windows: if you don't succeed, you can disregard the following:

It will crash almost right away if you try Prime95 so don't even bother: just check how much VCore you have as you'll probably have to raise it by 0.05, @ least, and lower your NB and FSBT:







This pic had everything on "Auto" except FSB, RAM timings and LLC: i noticed that even with 5-5-5-15 the timings, i would still get the same values so i can tell you for sure that the board overvolts NB and FSBT (this is in a *Rampage* board).

Since you're using 4 sticks of RAM and a higher OC, i would suggest trying your NB volts with @ least 1.49, an FSBT of 1.36 and the same RAM volts you used in your previous attempts, using the lowest multi you have and do a Prime95 run: if you're with a bad NB / RAM volts, it will crash and, if so, try increasing the NB by 2 steps (depending on how long it takes to crash: if it takes a while to crash, 1 step might be sufficient). Repeat until you found the settings that hold in Prime95.

If this works, you can restore your multi knowing your memory settings are OK and you can concentrate on your CPU settings.


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2008)

I'm now just thinking it's probablly futile running four sticks at 1200mhz.  I'm going to try the OC settings I used to use with 2gb's only at slower speeds and see if I have problems..  Can anyone recommend me (for a friend) a really good 2 x 2gb, set of ram?  I was thinking the Ballistix "Reds".


----------



## HTC (May 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> *I'm now just thinking it's probablly futile running four sticks at 1200mhz.*  I'm going to try the OC settings I used to use with 2gb's only at slower speeds and see if I have problems..  Can anyone recommend me (for a friend) a really good 2 x 2gb, set of ram?  I was thinking the Ballistix "Reds".



It shouldn't be: you would have to increase the NB by around 0.1 to compensate for having 4 sticks as opposed to 2.

You can use only 2 for testing purposes and add the other 2 when you find your final OC settings.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2008)

HTC said:


> It shouldn't be: you would have to increase the NB by around 0.1 to compensate for having 4 sticks as opposed to 2.
> 
> You can use only 2 for testing purposes and add the other 2 when you find your final OC settings.



I would do something like that... If the sticks where the EXACT same then you should have the ability to just stick them in the DIMM slots after you oc and they will jump to the oc that you picked out...



erocker said:


> I'm now just thinking it's probablly futile running four sticks at 1200mhz.  I'm going to try the OC settings I used to use with 2gb's only at slower speeds and see if I have problems..  Can anyone recommend me (for a friend) a really good 2 x 2gb, set of ram?  I was thinking the Ballistix "Reds".



The reds are showing to be a good kit, but because of the hardware swaps that I've seen this guy do, I would really ask Paulieg what he thinks of his Buffilo Red Sticks... I don't know if he's changed out his stuff since the kits came in...


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2008)

It may have been my processor all along..  It's not as good of a clocker as I thought.  I'm currently running 400 FSB x8 CPU @ 3.2ghz with 1.368v's.  What would be the normal NB voltage for a Maximus with these settings?


----------



## HTC (May 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> It may have been my processor all along..  It's not as good of a clocker as I thought.  I'm currently running 400 FSB x8 CPU @ 3.2ghz with 1.368v's.  What would be the normal NB voltage for a Maximus with these settings?



Possibly: echo75 had the same proc as me and he could do 3600 with lower volts then me @ 3536 (i have 1.32v VCore under load and 1.3875 in BIOS with LLC disabled). Could be this, though: not sure!

Test your RAM settings with the lowest multi possible: that way, you can be sure that the problem aren't the RAM settings. When that's done, you can return to an 8 multi again and, if it fails, the problem lies solely with the CPU settings!


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2008)

I should of kept my e8400.  Oh well, looks like erocker is going to be having some things for sale soon.  New memory and processor on the way.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2008)

Well, its all ways chances that you make on your system... I mean, I didn't think that my striker II board would of went with the Palit card... now I got a new set up pretty much... Trial and error on things man.


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2008)

I grow tired of being unsatisfied with my computer.  I'm actually glad my processor somewhat sucks, I'd hate to learn a new motherboard at this point.  Though the Maximus II looks rather tempting.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2008)

So far, the only board to do me any good was my blood Iron... Gigabyte was doa, then the Striker II went with the card... I hope the Max. board gives me good feelings!


----------



## t_ski (May 24, 2008)

erocker, you've got a PM

Back on topic...

As suggested by HTC, I decided to drop my multi down to 6, set the FSB to 400 and set everything to Auto.  Well, I did up the NB voltage to 1.55v.  Anyway, this got me 2.4GHz and I booted into Vista and ram Prime95 for about 13 minutes and had no problems.  So I rebooted and upped the multi to 7.  For kicks, I left the vcore at stock and booted into Vista.  It's been priming now for 20 minutes.  Everything looks OK, but temps are getting too high for the stock cooler.  I'm gonna have to stop now and see if I can put a better one on this weekend.


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> So far, the only board to do me any good was my blood Iron... Gigabyte was doa, then the Striker II went with the card... I hope the Max. board gives me good feelings!



it will but flash it to a Rampage it makes a giant difference.


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2008)

*Did you ever flash your motherboard to a Rampage*



erocker said:


> I grow tired of being unsatisfied with my computer.  I'm actually glad my processor somewhat sucks, I'd hate to learn a new motherboard at this point.  Though the Maximus II looks rather tempting.



It might help your overclocking.


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2008)

trt740 said:


> it will but flash it to a Rampage it makes a giant difference.



With the new Maximus bios' I've heard there isn't much difference anymore.  Though, I'll admit I havent gone to Rampage yet...


----------



## HTC (May 24, 2008)

t_ski said:


> erocker, you've got a PM
> 
> Back on topic...
> 
> As suggested by HTC, I decided to drop my multi down to 6, set the FSB to 400 and set everything to Auto.  Well, I did up the NB voltage to 1.55v.  Anyway, this got me 2.4GHz and I booted into Vista and ram Prime95 for about 13 minutes and had no problems.  So I rebooted and upped the multi to 7.  For kicks, I left the vcore at stock and booted into Vista.  It's been priming now for 20 minutes.  Everything looks OK, but temps are getting too high for the stock cooler.  I'm gonna have to stop now and see if I can put a better one on this weekend.



How much was the VCore @ idle (with the BIOS VCore @ auto)?

When i tried that, i got this:







That's the only time i managed to enter windows with a VCore lower the 1.3 @ this speed (idle).

My end VCore result @ 3536 MHz turned out as 1.3875 (BIOS with LLC disabled) for a 1.352 @ idle and 1.32 under load.


----------



## t_ski (May 24, 2008)

My default vcore is 1.25v.  Asus PC Probe and CPU-z were showing 1.6-1.8v under load (I didn't see idle).  LLC was set at default and not enabled IIRC.

BTW, I used to have an E6850.  I had to have it up to 1.4-1.45v to get it to 3.6 GHz for some reason.


----------



## HTC (May 24, 2008)

t_ski said:


> My default vcore is 1.25v.  Asus PC Probe and CPU-z were showing 1.6-1.8v under load (I didn't see idle).  LLC was set at default and not enabled IIRC.
> 
> BTW, I used to have an E6850.  I had to have it up to 1.4-1.45v to get it to 3.6 GHz for some reason.



That much? Ouch: your OC must have been pretty high ... No wonder your temps were getting so high 

You can see my BIOS settings progression here.


----------



## t_ski (May 24, 2008)

No, sorry - my mistake.  It should have said 1.26-1.28v.


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2008)

t_ski said:


> No, sorry - my mistake.  It should have said 1.26-1.28v.



Mine too.  It seems to want 1.368 at 3.2ghz.


----------



## HTC (May 24, 2008)

t_ski said:


> No, sorry - my mistake.  It should have said 1.26-1.28v.



Exacly what temps are hot in your opinion for that VCore?

I use Real Temp and base my readings on it. However, both Everest and Core Temp report 5º higher then Real Temp. Check the page i linked in my previous post: there are some screenies of Prime runs that show the temp i got!



erocker said:


> Mine too.  It seems to want 1.368 at 3.2ghz.



In BIOS? That's not very high, is it?


----------



## t_ski (May 24, 2008)

I was running Coretemp and Asus PC Probe.  Coretemp was showing as high as 83C, while PC Probe was showing only 65C.


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Mine too.  It seems to want 1.368 at 3.2ghz.


No that's cpu-z 1.3875 in bios I believe.


----------



## Wile E (May 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> No that's cpu-z 1.3875 in bios I believe.



I had to run my Q6600 at 1.5V real to get 3.6GHz stable in this board.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2008)

Well, I'll go and try my q6700 probably on Monday. I want to do a few runs of 06, aqua, science, and things like that without any oc. Then go and oc see it a little here and there.


----------



## X800 (May 25, 2008)

So finally assembled the new parts maximus+q6700+badaxe mem 4gig and it dosent work if i have my ati 2900pro 1 gig in it halts on VGA BIOS and the screen flickerin of colors and stripes and if i have an pci card (vga,idont have anything else) it hangs on CMOS ERR or INIT ROM and i cant get to bios .I tried to flash bios by EZ FLASH 2 and it works but no go to bios.I think the board was bad and took my ati card to the graveyard ,i think i should RMA them both or do you have any ideas.


----------



## t_ski (May 25, 2008)

If it works with one card, it could just be the ATI.  Try the ATI ion another rig if you can and see if it works in there.


----------



## X800 (May 25, 2008)

t_ski said:


> If it works with one card, it could just be the ATI.  Try the ATI ion another rig if you can and see if it works in there.


But if i have the vgacard in the board stops on cmos err or init rom and cant get to bios and some time hang even on vga bios too.


----------



## Wile E (May 25, 2008)

Try booting with one stick of ram. this board can be finicky with ram sometimes.


----------



## X800 (May 25, 2008)

Now i tried to one stick and tried moving the stick in the slots but no go it hangs on cmos err or vga bios


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2008)

He's a strange thing to ask x800, but have you tried downclocking the Ram to say 1066?


----------



## X800 (May 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> He's a strange thing to ask x800, but have you tried downclocking the Ram to say 1066?



It would be nice but i cant get into bios at all .Only thing that is working EZ flash 2.Following error is in display INIT ROM,CMOS ERR,VGA BIOS


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2008)

X800 said:


> It would be nice but i cant get into bios at all .Only thing that is working EZ flash 2.Following error is in display INIT ROM,CMOS ERR,VGA BIOS



oh ok.. I must of misread the first post of yours.... sorry about that... So, it looks like a bad bios?


----------



## X800 (May 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> oh ok.. I must of misread the first post of yours.... sorry about that... So, it looks like a bad bios?



Yes i think the bios bad becuse even if flash it ,still dosent work.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2008)

One thing I might try is going to Biosman and checking with them on it all... He was going with me and a few others with the Blood Iron board.... He could help you??


----------



## X800 (May 26, 2008)

Uppdate now i have the old amd stuff in and it seems that the board did kill my hd2900pro card   =(( now i have to rma card too =(  .Seems hard to enter to intel.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

Well, I wish you the best of luck on trying to get that to work! can't wait to have ya a part of all this!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2008)

All right, I did have a run in problems with 4gbs not running on stock bios... 0901 didn't work with 4gbs of Tracers.. But the 1201 bios works quite well with my tracers! lol.. all 4gbs show in Cpu-z, and my also in Vista!


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2008)

What FSB are you using, and what volts are you using on your NB?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2008)

Its still at all stock.. I haven't oc this baby yet! if you still want to know I'll find out for ya


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Its still at all stock.. I haven't oc this baby yet!



What the hell are you waiting for? lol


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Its still at all stock.. I haven't oc this baby yet! if you still want to know I'll find out for ya



I'm crossing my fingers you don't have the same problems with running four sticks like I've had.  Though, I DID get them to work and they all run at 1200+ mhz.  I'm loving it now!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2008)

I think you will be fine with it! so far 1201 bios is working quite well for me!


----------



## t_ski (May 30, 2008)

@ erocker...

I know you were having OC issues near 3.6 GHz.  I finally got a chance to slap a better heatsink on mine.  I tested previously @ 400 FSB @ 2.4 and 2.8 GHz, so I went up to 3.2 @ 1.3v, LLC on auto.  That ran Prime 95 for 30 minutes no problem.  From there I went to 3.6 GHz (9 x 400), but the POST hung on the ram detection.  Reboot and went back in and started to up the vcore a little at a time.  Finally got Windows to boot but still had errors in Prime 95.  took the vcore all the way up to 1.3875v, but CPU-z and PC Probe were showing vcore dropping down to 1.32-33v.  Rebooted and enabled LLC, then dropped the vcore back down to 1.35v.  Vdroop was only about .1v at this point, so I booted and started checking Prime again.  Upped the vcore to 1.375v w/LLC enabled and it primed for 30 minutes OK before I stopped it.

The whole time I've been doing this, the ram timings were on auto and running at 400 fsb, 5-5-5-15.  When I get the OC stable, I think I'm going to try to drop the volts a hair or two and check for stability some more.  After that's done, it's on to the ram and tweaking it some.

Try to follow these steps and see what you get on your Q6600.


----------



## t_ski (May 31, 2008)

Anybody know exactly which water blocks are compatible with the mosfets and the NB/SB for this board?  I'm kicking around the idea of getting some EK's for them.

EDIT: LMK if these are right:

Mosfets (x2): http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=22376:f3dd144141c6855c4a8797422dc040ba

Backplates (x2): http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23244

NB: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=22863:74445a5b2bb6695684249e1281aa7db6

But which SB?  This one: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&manufacturers_id=136&products_id=23012

or this one: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&manufacturers_id=136&products_id=21762


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2008)

T_ski, I would go with the first SB link. It looks like a updated version of the second one. And it all looks very nice! wish I had the money for water!


----------



## erocker (May 31, 2008)

t_ski said:


> @ erocker...
> 
> I know you were having OC issues near 3.6 GHz.  I finally got a chance to slap a better heatsink on mine.  I tested previously @ 400 FSB @ 2.4 and 2.8 GHz, so I went up to 3.2 @ 1.3v, LLC on auto.  That ran Prime 95 for 30 minutes no problem.  From there I went to 3.6 GHz (9 x 400), but the POST hung on the ram detection.  Reboot and went back in and started to up the vcore a little at a time.  Finally got Windows to boot but still had errors in Prime 95.  took the vcore all the way up to 1.3875v, but CPU-z and PC Probe were showing vcore dropping down to 1.32-33v.  Rebooted and enabled LLC, then dropped the vcore back down to 1.35v.  Vdroop was only about .1v at this point, so I booted and started checking Prime again.  Upped the vcore to 1.375v w/LLC enabled and it primed for 30 minutes OK before I stopped it.
> 
> ...




Right now I'm running 1.432v's (cpu-z) at 3.6ghz and Prime95 is currently running blend.  1.376v's just isn't enough for my chip at 3.6ghz.  Ram is running just above 2.1v's at 1066.

*Well, got an error in the middle of typing this...


----------



## erocker (May 31, 2008)

This processor just likes a lot of voltage apparently.  I don't like this processor anymore...


----------



## mrw1986 (May 31, 2008)

Crazy, my Q6600 does 3.6ghz at like 1.33v stable


----------



## erocker (May 31, 2008)

Lucky you...  Mine does 3.6ghz at 1.45


----------



## t_ski (May 31, 2008)

Do you have LLC enabled?  What kind of droop are you seeing from the set voltage to the voltage reading?


----------



## mrw1986 (May 31, 2008)

Me? I have LLC enabled and I pencil-modded my board. I have about .005 vdroop


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2008)

How did you do the Pencil mod? and can you allow me to see pictures of it? Or I mean allow us?


----------



## trt740 (Jun 1, 2008)

with a ramage bios my droop is only .025v


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2008)

trt740 said:


> with a ramage bios my droop is only .025v



I haven't thought about going Rampage yet... what are the benefits in doing so?


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 1, 2008)

some cases, higher overclock... better memory bandwidth... cooler splash screen.


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2008)

With LLC enabled on my board, I see a voltage increase in cpu-z when the cpu is under load.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> Lucky you...  Mine does 3.6ghz at 1.45



Mine took 1.5V to get stable.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2008)

All right guys.. What is the big difference between Bios 1201 and the Rampage one? Can you guys tell me before I go and oc my system? Want to use the best one around.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> All right guys.. What is the big difference between Bios 1201 and the Rampage one? Can you guys tell me before I go and oc my system? Want to use the best one around.



Go with the rampage. More memory tweaks to fool around with. And it also requires less NB voltage for me. CPU voltage requirements stayed the same in my case tho.  lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Go with the rampage. More memory tweaks to fool around with. And it also requires less NB voltage for me. CPU voltage requirements stayed the same in my case tho.  lol



Yeah, thats one of the reasons I haven't went to oc this baby. I wanted to go with the rampage bios, but i didn't want to oc, then see that there was a big difference in the bios... plus I wanted to make sure everything was set up all right before going crazy!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, thats one of the reasons I haven't went to oc this baby. I wanted to go with the rampage bios, but i didn't want to oc, then see that there was a big difference in the bios... plus I wanted to make sure everything was set up all right before going crazy!



Short version = You're a wuss.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Short version = You're a wuss.



I guess you can call me that! lol.. I just hate doing and redoing things.. They hate me in the mornings at work when I start to do the orders... I throw boxes around because durning the weekend, they just say f it, and a box or two is out of place... Organized place means a good place to cook at! IMPO


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2008)

all right, last question, where do you guys get the Rampage bios???


----------



## t_ski (Jun 7, 2008)

Ask fit - he hooked up mine for me


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 7, 2008)

Try this link.  Apologies if it isn't the correct link.

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=Rampage Formula


----------



## Frogger (Jun 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> all right, last question, where do you guys get the Rampage bios???


all the links and info you need    http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=179580   good luck


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

thats what I got without the Rampage bios.. i'm still learning all the asus things


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

I got it stable at 3.4 but when I go to 3.5 I have display issues.. my drivers go crazy and stop working.. Could it be ram? or what???






thats what I have right now, and what I'm going to be stopping at tonight.. watch a movie and go to bed.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 8, 2008)

Whoa!! Why are your cpu volts at 1.54? Take the vCore off of auto. My Q6600 would run there with 1.4V.

Also, lower the ram to 1:1 until you find the cpu max. After you find max cpu, then you can play with the ram settings


----------



## erocker (Jun 8, 2008)

His CPU may actually need that kind of voltage!  Look at the VID!  I know my Q6600 needs close to that for that speed.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 8, 2008)

erocker said:


> His CPU may actually need that kind of voltage!  Look at the VID!  I know my Q6600 needs close to that for that speed.



Nah, it's been found out that VID actually has no correlation to clocking ability. Although there has been speculation that G0's packed starting a couple weeks into '08 have been clocking worse.

You have the box for the cpu, Cold?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, after a while there, I started to have issues, my screen would flicker every once and a while, so I went to try some of the ram settings. My sata drives where gone... Bios wasn't showing anything that was set up to sata... so right now im at stock. waiting for a second run
Vcore volts where going crazy... I can boot there using 1.475 but that screen shot was after I tried going at 3.5... I don't know how to play with the ram dividers so thats where I'm stuck at... Learning it all by trial and error you know... lol


----------



## Wile E (Jun 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, after a while there, I started to have issues, my screen would flicker every once and a while, so I went to try some of the ram settings. My sata drives where gone... Bios wasn't showing anything that was set up to sata... so right now im at stock. waiting for a second run
> Vcore volts where going crazy... I can boot there using 1.475 but that screen shot was after I tried going at 3.5... I don't know how to play with the ram dividers so thats where I'm stuck at... Learning it all by trial and error you know... lol



Just set your ram to the lowest speed offered in the BIOS. At 266fsb, it should show up as 533MHz.

And SATA drives disappearing hints that your PCIe may be overclocking. Manually set it to 100MHz. Otherwise, give the SB a little bump in voltage.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, later on I'll def. try that. I think I was giving the PCIe freq to much juice. but I was getting to tired so I just put it to stock and called it a night.


----------



## iamajunky (Jun 8, 2008)

Where did he find a board like that for 139.00? is it euro or USD? I would pay 139.00 shipped for that anyday


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

iamajunky said:


> Where did he find a board like that for 139.00? is it euro or USD? I would pay 139.00 shipped for that anyday



lol.. Its was a type-o.. I was thinking the same thing once he put the poll up a few months ago! But, $259 at Compusa, or Newegg isn't bad ether!


----------



## Frogger (Jun 9, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, after a while there, I started to have issues, my screen would flicker every once and a while, so I went to try some of the ram settings. My sata drives where gone... Bios wasn't showing anything that was set up to sata... so right now im at stock. waiting for a second run
> Vcore volts where going crazy... I can boot there using 1.475 but that screen shot was after I tried going at 3.5... I don't know how to play with the ram dividers so thats where I'm stuck at... Learning it all by trial and error you know... lol



info:

For the Quads in general, leave memory and graphics out of it till you get the CPU/mobo where you like and stable in 1:1. So for best stability, leave strap and RAM frequency to Auto, Disable both speed spectrum settings, Disable RAM Booster an relax to 0 (1~3 as needed for stability, when stable again), Set Ai Clock Twister to Auto or light (for now, avoid "strong", as it will add stress to memory system and become unstable, destracting OC test), Enable Static Read Control. Getting higher FSB out of a quad is gonna need some more PLL and FSBT . Maybe PLL up to 1.712v and FSTB to 1.504v is a good refference point.

Try this and use overvolting as little as needed for low temps and stability.
4gig of ram will give you trouble get ing the higher oc needs alot of tweeking...
can you post your full set of bios numbers & lets see what needs to be tweeked


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 9, 2008)

Frogger said:


> info:
> 
> For the Quads in general, leave memory and graphics out of it till you get the CPU/mobo where you like and stable in 1:1. So for best stability, leave strap and RAM frequency to Auto, Disable both speed spectrum settings, Disable RAM Booster an relax to 0 (1~3 as needed for stability, when stable again), Set Ai Clock Twister to Auto or light (for now, avoid "strong", as it will add stress to memory system and become unstable, destracting OC test), Enable Static Read Control. Getting higher FSB out of a quad is gonna need some more PLL and FSBT . Maybe PLL up to 1.712v and FSTB to 1.504v is a good refference point.
> 
> ...




Once I get home I will post the specs. I have it all written down to Word .doc form. Thanks for the suggestions and I'll make sure to try that out!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2008)

You shouldn't need to set your pll that high yet. I mean, it's possible, but it's not likely.

As far as everything else he mentioned, you shouldn't need to touch Clock Twister or Ram booster if you set your ram to 1:1. They should be fine until you get above 400fsb.

But yeah, disable all the spread spectrums, C1E, and Speedstep. I also enable Line Load Calibration. It kills vdrop.

The biggest thing with using 4 1GB sticks is, the NB is gonna be pretty voltage hungry.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2008)

If I enable Line Load Calibration I get only at .002 droop. 
I've seen that the NB can get very hungry with volts. I wasn't sure where the limits where with it, so I didn't push that much yet. I will be do more now..

I just don't get how to set my ram to 1:1 ratio. Very Noobish at bios settings for ocing. Asus full settings that is...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 10, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> If I enable Line Load Calibration I get only at .002 droop.
> I've seen that the NB can get very hungry with volts. I wasn't sure where the limits where with it, so I didn't push that much yet. I will be do more now..
> 
> I just don't get how to set my ram to 1:1 ratio. Very Noobish at bios settings for ocing. Asus full settings that is...



1:1 is the lowest ram setting. Simple as that.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2008)

all right.. so with that.. whenever I add more mhz, and the ram shows that its rated at 1146, I just drop it down to the lowest setting on Dram Timing Control?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 10, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> all right.. so with that.. whenever I add more mhz, and the ram shows that its rated at 1146, I just drop it down to the lowest setting on Dram Timing Control?


Wait, did you manually set your ram speed? It's been a while since I've been in my bios, but you need to manually set your ram speed to it's lowest setting. Not the timings or anything. It shouldn't be at 1146. It should be reading as double your fsb. So if fsb is 300, it should be reading 600 (which is 300 actual, thus a 1:1 ratio).


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2008)

With LLC enabled be sure to watch your RAM voltage as it like to overvolt with it on.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Wait, did you manually set your ram speed? It's been a while since I've been in my bios, but you need to manually set your ram speed to it's lowest setting. Not the timings or anything. It shouldn't be at 1146. It should be reading as double your fsb. So if fsb is 300, it should be reading 600 (which is 300 actual, thus a 1:1 ratio).



its not reading that... I was just throwing out a number. That way I could see if I was getting what you where saying... But I do understand now.

EDIT: The Tracers is rated at 2.2 and I have them undervolted right now at stock at 1.9... but I know not to go over the 2.2 mark.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2008)

Update:

I don't know what the problem was a few nights ago, but I was able to get 3.5 stable with 10 mins of Prime going. Since it was stable that long, I posted the Bios settings in the Bios thread. 






I'm at 67c on all cores, so I have room to go.. Maybe able to hit 4ghz on a 10x??? Maybe??


----------



## erocker (Jun 14, 2008)

Today on this black Friday the 13th my Maximus Formula died.  It shall now ascend to Asus heaven where the Asus gods shall determine it's fate.  Ahh, but the great circle of life goes on, as a new Rampage Formula is on it's way.  So keep an eye out eveyone, if the powers that be decide to replace my motherboard look for a nice deal on either a Rampage or a Maximus here soon.  She was a good board...


----------



## trt740 (Jun 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> Today on this black Friday the 13th my Maximus Formula died.  It shall now ascend to Asus heaven where the Asus gods shall determine it's fate.  Ahh, but the great circle of life goes on, as a new Rampage Formula is on it's way.  So keep an eye out eveyone, if the powers that be decide to replace my motherboard look for a nice deal on either a Rampage or a Maximus here soon.  She was a good board...



will do


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> Today on this black Friday the 13th my Maximus Formula died.  It shall now ascend to Asus heaven where the Asus gods shall determine it's fate.  Ahh, but the great circle of life goes on, as a new Rampage Formula is on it's way.  So keep an eye out eveyone, if the powers that be decide to replace my motherboard look for a nice deal on either a Rampage or a Maximus here soon.  She was a good board...



Dude, that just bites!!! But, I am glad that there is a new born coming its way!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> Today on this black Friday the 13th my Maximus Formula died.  It shall now ascend to Asus heaven where the Asus gods shall determine it's fate.  Ahh, but the great circle of life goes on, as a new Rampage Formula is on it's way.  So keep an eye out eveyone, if the powers that be decide to replace my motherboard look for a nice deal on either a Rampage or a Maximus here soon.  She was a good board...



This must be the week of ASUS death...Blitz Extreme, RIP.  Unless fit can revive her.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> Today on this black Friday the 13th my Maximus Formula died.  It shall now ascend to Asus heaven where the Asus gods shall determine it's fate.  Ahh, but the great circle of life goes on, as a new Rampage Formula is on it's way.  So keep an eye out eveyone, if the powers that be decide to replace my motherboard look for a nice deal on either a Rampage or a Maximus here soon.  She was a good board...



WTF did you do? boards are pretty hard to kill.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 14, 2008)

Unless USPS delivers your package after dropping it in the ocean...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Unless USPS delivers your package after dropping it in the ocean...



Did it go threw Wisconsin ???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2008)

no... they drove it from japan to cali on the underwater expressway.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> no... they drove it from japan to cali on the underwater expressway.



I knew the Japs didn't get that expressway finished in time! They never do...


----------



## erocker (Jun 14, 2008)

The board died from some sort of power failure.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 14, 2008)

PSU's fault, or your fault for not putting the system on a surge protector?  I'm sure the PCP&C didn't do it...


----------



## erocker (Jun 14, 2008)

I was using the Corsair HX620w and yes I was using a surge protector.  I lost power and regained it in the matter of two seconds.  Total freak spike or something.  Every other piece of hardware has been tested and is fine.


----------



## HTC (Jun 14, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> PSU's fault, or your fault for not putting the system on a surge protector?  I'm sure the PCP&C didn't do it...



He did so:



erocker said:


> Thanks.  *Thing is, I use a APC SurgeArrest Professional surge protector already*.  I guess it just doesn't matter.  I'm thinking of following Newtekie's advice and get a UPS.  I feel like I lost a family member.  I'm much more upset over this than when my last GF broke up with me, but this time around her hot sister just cost me $300 bucks.



See?

EDIT

He beat me to the punch ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> I was using the Corsair HX620w and yes I was using a surge protector.  I lost power and regained it in the matter of two seconds.  Total freak spike or something.  Every other piece of hardware has been tested and is fine.



Damn those Brown outs! lol... My dad said that the plant that was just built up there is having some problems right now. Had to sit on the phone with them 3 hours today to try and talk them out of it... So, if your in the Madison area, its prob. that...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2008)

surge protector is not gonna get the job done with any computer. 

people.. you need power conditioners on your computers.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> surge protector is not gonna get the job done with any computer.
> 
> people.. you need power conditioners on your computers.



That sounds like something you need to sell in your for sale thread dude!!!


----------



## erocker (Jun 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> surge protector is not gonna get the job done with any computer.
> 
> people.. you need power conditioners on your computers.



When you say power conditioner do you mean like a ups style.  What would you recommend that isn't too expensive?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2008)

http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=01&id=PL-PLUS_II

looks like a power strip but it does way more. i have had computers run great 24/7 on this thing and then switch to a regular outlet and start acting up. it's all about clean power... not that garbage that comes out of the wall.







there's one that doesn't have the fancy LED's for under $90 and it's well worth it.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/navigation?b=1220


----------



## t_ski (Jun 14, 2008)

You can often find something similar to this built into a UPS.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2008)

t_ski said:


> You can often find something similar to this built into a UPS.



Yeah. A high quality UPS pulls double duty. It serves as both a power backup AND a power conditioner. Those UPS's condition the power every bit as well as a dedicated conditioner, but they are much more expensive than a conditioner.


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm getting a new UPS, but the 4870 has to come first.  Priorities!  Oh, what is the best Rampage bios to use at the moment?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm getting a new UPS, but the 4870 has to come first.  Priorities!  Oh, what is the best Rampage bios to use at the moment?



Mostly everyone that is using the Rampage bios is using the 0403 bios. So far all new Rampage bios's have worked just the same for them in the Max board.


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, I'm using an acutal Rampage now, my poor Maximus never had the chance to use one.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well, I'm using an acutal Rampage now, my poor Maximus never had the chance to use one.



yeah, I forgot about that... but, the 0403 is your best bet.


----------



## HTC (Jun 15, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm getting a new UPS, but the 4870 has to come first.  Priorities! *Oh, what is the best Rampage bios to use at the moment?*



I'm using version 0403.

Congratz on having a new board, dude: hope this one serves you as well, *or better* then the last one.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 15, 2008)

most people say 0403 is best for stability.
since i had no stability problems i say try 0308 first as it has better bandwidth and latency.



fitseries3 said:


> http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=01&id=PL-PLUS_II
> 
> looks like a power strip but it does way more. i have had computers run great 24/7 on this thing and then switch to a regular outlet and start acting up. it's all about clean power... not that garbage that comes out of the wall.
> 
> ...



i have 1 for my musical equipment.  in this sense you can actually "hear" what its doing.  highly recommend this one myself.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 15, 2008)

im using 403 no problems


----------



## argh jimlad (Jun 16, 2008)

lo people 

a quick question, i'm on air and below is the overclock which i'm sticking at for the moment until i get better cooling, the memory 1:1 5-5-5-15 is there any point in changing the ratio, or should i just try some tighter timings?

thanx.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

argh jimlad said:


> lo people
> 
> a quick question, i'm on air and below is the overclock which i'm sticking at for the moment until i get better cooling, the memory 1:1 5-5-5-15 is there any point in changing the ratio, or should i just try some tighter timings?
> 
> thanx.





Your all ready at 1:1 timings.. I think its just good the way it is.. As for better "cooling" whats your Plans if I could ask?


----------



## argh jimlad (Jun 16, 2008)

ok cheers, the cooler i have is a thermaltake TMG i2 which is cheap and cheerful, i was thinking of one of the very good performing bigger towers... Noctua NH-U12P expensive but very good apparently.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

I would go with the xigmatech s1283 cooler. I have it and gotta say its one of the best. Put a kaze 35mm fan on there and you may get a vacumm sound but really nice temps!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2008)

argh jimlad said:


> lo people
> 
> a quick question, i'm on air and below is the overclock which i'm sticking at for the moment until i get better cooling, the memory 1:1 5-5-5-15 is there any point in changing the ratio, or should i just try some tighter timings?
> 
> ...



My Formula performs the best with the ram set one step up (i think it's one step. Might be 2 steps) from that. It seems to like the 5:6 mem divider the best. If your ram won't run at 1008Mhz, at least try to get 4-4-4-12 timings. Might need to bump up your vDimm for either setting.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 17, 2008)

All right, here is one for you guys... I tried ocing it again.. And everytime I go up in Ghz, I get a 
0x0000124 error... I've been looking at the internet and I've found it being the sata... Am I right at thinking it being the sata?? 

Thanks


----------



## t_ski (Jun 17, 2008)

Are you changing the PCIe frequency?  Leave it at 100 MHz for the time being.  If you raise it, don't go past 110 MHz.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 17, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Are you changing the PCIe frequency?  Leave it at 100 MHz for the time being.  If you raise it, don't go past 110 MHz.



I got it at 110... if I keep it at 100 I get a fuzzy screen after getting past 3.2..


----------



## t_ski (Jun 17, 2008)

????  Never heard of that.  I know the higher you go, the more likely you are to corrupt data.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 17, 2008)

t_ski said:


> ????  Never heard of that.  I know the higher you go, the more likely you are to corrupt data.



Yeah, I get that also.. but I think because of this card being a power hug, its doing that... I need to hook up my old striker two board and see if that was its problem... I still haven't got the RMA stuff from Asus yet...


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2008)

Have you tried bumping up the sb voltage a little insead of increasing the pci-e clock?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> Have you tried bumping up the sb voltage a little insead of increasing the pci-e clock?



I haven't tried doing that.. I keep on forgetting SB volts because of them being down there... lol.. I'll try that.. right now its at 1.075

Thanks Erocker


----------



## Frogger (Jun 17, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> All right, here is one for you guys... I tried ocing it again.. And everytime I go up in Ghz, I get a
> 0x0000124 error... I've been looking at the internet and I've found it being the sata... Am I right at thinking it being the sata??
> 
> Thanks


do you have the NV firewall enabled?
 ''nvappfilter.dll''
is there an option in the bios to disable [been a while since i'v been in side a nv chipset MB]


----------



## Frogger (Jun 17, 2008)

^^^ http://www.nvidia.com/object/security.html 
 ""NVIDIA Firewall is a "native" hardware-optimized solution. It is an integrated part of the NVIDIA nForce MCPs, ""


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 17, 2008)

Frogger said:


> do you have the NV firewall enabled?
> ''nvappfilter.dll''
> is there an option in the bios to disable [been a while since i'v been in side a nv chipset MB]



I'm on the Max board.. would that have the same effect??


----------



## Frogger (Jun 17, 2008)

^^ my bad  reading too many pages at once it's only one NV chipsets


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 17, 2008)

Frogger said:


> ^^ my bad  reading too many pages at once it's only one NV chipsets



Its all good man! I believe it has to due with the fact I am not that good at fsb stap or any of the asus tools they like to add into bios... I'll be working on it till I get it to run at 4ghz! lol


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, my Rampage is here, set-up and working without a hitch!  It's got 308 bios on it, and I think I'll just stick with it for a while.  Anyone have any good settings for this board, or ideas on settings?  Figure something like 400 FSB area would be good.  I'm really not sure what to do about the new memory settings for the Rampage over the Maximus.


----------



## HTC (Jun 18, 2008)

erocker said:


> Ok, my Rampage is here, set-up and working without a hitch!  It's got 308 bios on it, and I think I'll just stick with it for a while.  Anyone have any good settings for this board, or ideas on settings?  Figure something like 400 FSB area would be good. *I'm really not sure what to do about the new memory settings for the Rampage over the Maximus.*



You can always refer to my BIOS Tweak page (last post).


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2008)

Do you happen to have anything with 400fsb?


----------



## HTC (Jun 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Do you happen to have anything with 400fsb?



Post #20 in my BIOS Tweak page has a FSB of 393: that close enough?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Do you happen to have anything with 400fsb?



Lmao... Do you have anything with 400fsb... Its like asking if it has if you want to have mash potatoes with your meal! Lol.. I am glad the board is up and running... I was on my Cell phone so I didn't realize you im'ed me till you where off... Pm me about what you Im'ed me about.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Ok, my Rampage is here, set-up and working without a hitch!  It's got 308 bios on it, and I think I'll just stick with it for a while.  Anyone have any good settings for this board, or ideas on settings?  Figure something like 400 FSB area would be good.  I'm really not sure what to do about the new memory settings for the Rampage over the Maximus.



With 400fsb, pretty much all you have to adjust is your mem timings/volts, vcore and vNB. I use 1.55V on my NB, but you may need to go a little higher with 4x1GB. I set my ram for 2.2V actual/ about 2.12V BIOS (remember, these board overvolt vDimm). The set your fsb to 400, and ram to whatever speed/timings (I use 960Mhz 4-4-4-12) you choose. Adjust your vCore, then you should be able to leave everything else on auto. These are rated 400fsb boards straight out of the box.

The next 2 things I would mess with are your performance level (higher = faster) and the clock twister.

I would also do the vDroop pencil mod, and enable Lineload Calibration.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2008)

All right, since you talked about it Wile e, has anyone or everyone done the vDroop pencil mod on the board!?!? 

Also, I think I found my problem with the raising of the CPU. I'll be trying it out later, and if works, I'll be making a thread... I just have to say, its a stupid vista problem! lol


----------



## t_ski (Jun 21, 2008)

Interested.  Let us know here if you start the new thread.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Interested.  Let us know here if you start the new thread.



Yeah, I'll make the thread.. I'm waiting on Microsoft to e mail me back the "hotfix" that they made for it... It shows that a lot of people have this problem... ITs like this... Vista+Nvidia=OC fail... And all has to due with sound.. lol.. But, I'll get into the effects once I get the hotfix.. because, I don't know if it will work.. I can get it to web stable at 3.8... but I get the bsod once I go prime... I don't believe its temps because I'm priming right now at 60c...
Will post more once I get that fix!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

*Update:*

I got the Hotfix from Microsoft to fix the 0x00000124 error.. it doesn't work! But, I was able to bench at 3.7... Then, once I went to 3.8... I got threw one part of vantage... and it was that error.. I don't get any error but that... It seems to fix it once I paly with the settings a little more...Still working it out!


----------



## erocker (Jun 21, 2008)

You going ATi anytime soon?  That may fix your error once and for all!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

erocker said:


> You going ATi anytime soon?  That may fix your error once and for all!



LOL.. Once Palit gets over here with their New ATI cards.... I'm not a Fanboi, but I keep by my word at stating I won't get another ATI card til I get a Palit card! Even thought I really want to try out the 4850's right now!@ lol


----------



## argh jimlad (Jun 22, 2008)

Wile E said:


> My Formula performs the best with the ram set one step up (i think it's one step. Might be 2 steps) from that. It seems to like the 5:6 mem divider the best. If your ram won't run at 1008Mhz, at least try to get 4-4-4-12 timings. Might need to bump up your vDimm for either setting.


thanks for that input  i've tried at the next step up (1008) and it posted but i got errors when i tested the memory, i had real problems getting corsair dominator xms2-8500 to work without errors at 1066, and in fact i failed to achieve it  so i went off overclocking the cpu instead 

4-4-4-12 timings work and so do 4-4-3-9 any further suggestions are most welcome


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey guys... not to be mean but... you are missing out on p45. i still love my maximus though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2008)

If you have a great P45 board with DDR3 I'd think about it.. But, I'm not switching till I go DDR3!


----------



## X800 (Jun 22, 2008)

Well here im with an formula board that i cant get to work.Its for rma 2 times and they its ok and the bastards everytime money for that.First time it didnt boot at all second time it booted died after 4 hours.On the little lcd display i get detram so ithink that the board dosent like my memory transcend axe ram ddr2 1066+ 4gig kit it has to bee theese that causing the broblem. I have ordered this 11.3 and still not get this new parts to work =((((((((( next in gonna chop the board in 2 peaces and burnit ,,,,and AMD stuff has never done this ,they rock


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2008)

X800 said:


> Well here im with an formula board that i cant get to work.Its for rma 2 times and they its ok and the bastards everytime money for that.First time it didnt boot at all second time it booted died after 4 hours.On the little lcd display i get detram so ithink that the board dosent like my memory transcend axe ram ddr2 1066+ 4gig kit it has to bee theese that causing the broblem. I have ordered this 11.3 and still not get this new parts to work =((((((((( next in gonna chop the board in 2 peaces and burnit ,,,,and AMD stuff has never done this ,they rock



Did you put all 4gbs in at once? The 1201 bios fixes all the Ram issues that the board had with 4gbs of ram. That might be the problem... But, I don't know why they just didn't give you another board after the 2nd RMA...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 22, 2008)

he might also try the rampage bios if he's having problems with 4x1gig's. mine is running fine with 4gig's(although i recently switched to 2x2gig) and i have not had that problem yet. i WAS running 4x1gig's of crucial ballistix tracers without any problems. 

I HAVE NEVER HAD A MAXIMUS RUN ON A MAXIMUS BIOS THOUGH. only rampage.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2008)

I haven't even done the Rampage swap yet.. I'm still pissed at Nvidia and Vista... lol.. I'll do it sometime soon..


----------



## X800 (Jun 22, 2008)

They dont give a new borard if they dont find a broblem.I think that im going to rma the memory and get a diffrent set.I hope they swap them for me.The board had already the newest bios.Yes i could try rampage bios but i cant get the board post.


----------



## argh jimlad (Jun 22, 2008)

X800 said:


> They dont give a new borard if they dont find a broblem.I think that im going to rma the memory and get a diffrent set.I hope they swap them for me.The board had already the newest bios.Yes i could try rampage bios but i cant get the board post.



did you try to run the memory at 800 with loose timings and at the manufactures voltage? my ram also wouldn't post at first but then thats my fault for not checking the compatability properly


----------



## argh jimlad (Jun 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> he might also try the rampage bios if he's having problems with 4x1gig's. mine is running fine with 4gig's(although i recently switched to 2x2gig) and i have not had that problem yet. i WAS running 4x1gig's of crucial ballistix tracers without any problems.
> 
> I HAVE NEVER HAD A MAXIMUS RUN ON A MAXIMUS BIOS THOUGH. only rampage.


would flashing with a Rampage bios make the board compatable with different ram or is that a hardwired problem with the memory controler?


----------



## X800 (Jun 22, 2008)

argh jimlad said:


> did you try to run the memory at 800 with loose timings and at the manufactures voltage? my ram also wouldn't post at first but then thats my fault for not checking the compatability properly




How can change timings if cant access bios ? Mandelore tried axe 1066 4 gig kit but they worked for him but not for me.I cant think of anything else that make the DETRAM


----------



## Wile E (Jun 23, 2008)

X800 said:


> How can change timings if cant access bios ? Mandelore tried axe 1066 4 gig kit but they worked for him but not for me.I cant think of anything else that make the DETRAM



Take one stick out. If it posts with one stick, immediately go into the BIOS, and set your ram voltage to it's rated setting. Save your changes, shut down, then put the other stick of ram back in.


----------



## X800 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Take one stick out. If it posts with one stick, immediately go into the BIOS, and set your ram voltage to it's rated setting. Save your changes, shut down, then put the other stick of ram back in.



Tried that allready it wont boot any of the sticks no matter what slot they are in


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 23, 2008)

X800 said:


> Tried that allready it wont boot any of the sticks no matter what slot they are in



Wow, thats just strange... And they say its fine... Only thing I can say to even try is ran that aren't 1066's... If you can grab some cheap 800's and see if it works... I feel bad for ya man...


----------



## X800 (Jun 23, 2008)

Now i have one stick of kingston KVR667D2N5/512 they had one in the localshop and it was cheap 12€ .I hope it works.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 23, 2008)

X800 said:


> Now i have one stick of kingston KVR667D2N5/512 they had one in the localshop and it was cheap 12€ .I hope it works.



I hope it works for you man! I can't believe the luck you are having with this board! :shadedshu


----------



## X800 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes it would be nice to use the stuff i bought allready 11.3-08 .I shipped stuff since then LOL


----------



## X800 (Jun 24, 2008)

So i pulled everything apart today.I did pull out the motherboard from the case+powerunit and tried the new memory no go changend the cooler to intel orginal no go.I dont know what to do next.I was to the local computerstore and tried the axe mem on a computer there they worked great.So that leaves only the powerunit or the cpu to be faulty.Do you have any ideas.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

What you can try, is doing the whole 1 stick of ram, Cpu, and seeing if it will post there. Then if you think its the Power supply, you could try and jump the psu... That, I know about, but do not know how to do.... If the board doesn't post on those two things.. its the board, and you gotta DEMAND a new board...


----------



## X800 (Jun 24, 2008)

I tried to have 1 stick (moved all slots) whitout vgacard =no go only DETRAM


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

X800 said:


> I tried to have 1 stick (moved all slots) whitout vgacard =no go only DETRAM



I've heard that if you try and play with the 24 pin power connector, it may decide to boot up... a few people on here have had problems with their 24pin power connector


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2008)

I would say it's time to start looking at the board as well.  I wish you better luck.


----------



## Frogger (Jun 25, 2008)

X800 said:


> So i pulled everything apart today.I did pull out the motherboard from the case+powerunit and tried the new memory no go changend the cooler to intel orginal no go.I dont know what to do next.I was to the local computerstore and tried the axe mem on a computer there they worked great.So that leaves only the powerunit or the cpu to be faulty.Do you have any ideas.



It's prob a bad rail on the PSU ..replace it.... after all you'v been through go for it .... psu cheaper than a cpu..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2008)

Frogger said:


> It's prob a bad rail on the PSU ..replace it.... after all you'v been through go for it .... psu cheaper than a cpu..



That could be real true.. Plus, test a PSU, and if it didn't work... You can turn it back in! 

Also, I got my 3.8 clocks on the Bios tread. If you guys think of any way to make it better clock... Let me know! 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7233988


----------



## X800 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ill go to the local computer shop today and he has spare parts .We are are gonna try out out a diffrent cpu and powerunit and if that dont help me the board is dead anyway.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2008)

I hope nothing but the best for you man! Can't believe that board doing that sort of thing to ya!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

*Update:*

I went Rampage! lol.. It wasn't bad to do.. on 0403... The bad thing, Trt, is that I didn't need another flash drive.. The boot file was 1.4mbs... lmao... But, got it for cheap anyways!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 28, 2008)

please help... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=860483


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Posted in there.. and hopefully we can find a way to get it fixed... Rampage Bios is something else.. Very different... But, my 3.5 clocks won't work from Max... Going to have to play again with it!


----------



## trt740 (Jun 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> please help... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=860483



fits the board hates ballistixs . The OCZ I'm not sure of.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

I need to buy new ram! lol..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 28, 2008)

well then.... REDS are being sold.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

What are you going to go with? Keeping the G Skill or what?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 29, 2008)

im gonna get another crucial 1600mhz ddr3 kit and go dual ddr3 setups for main rig and bench rig.

anyone can PM me if they want the reds.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2008)

Then just keep the G Skill in the Max?? Or just going DDR3 all around and no more max?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 29, 2008)

no more max. dual P5Q3 DLX's


----------



## trt740 (Jun 29, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I went Rampage! lol.. It wasn't bad to do.. on 0403... The bad thing, Trt, is that I didn't need another flash drive.. The boot file was 1.4mbs... lmao... But, got it for cheap anyways!



great for you I am trying to find a reason to move to something different but this board is a straight beast. I just want something to play with. these board are a unreal buy and can be purchased on ebay for about 150.00. Whats crazy is they can be flash to a rampage saving about 120.00.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 29, 2008)

TRT740.... get a P5Q3 DLX.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> great for you I am trying to find a reason to move to something different but this board is a straight beast. I just want something to play with. these board are a unreal buy and can be purchased on ebay for about 150.00. Whats crazy is they can be flash to a rampage saving about 120.00.



Tell me about it! I do have to find a oc now with the Rampage, it doesn't like the Max. settings.... 

Fits: Thats the board I really want to try out! Grab some DDR3, and see about it all!


----------



## trt740 (Jun 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> TRT740.... get a P5Q3 DLX.



it is getting very bad reviews.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 29, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Tell me about it! I do have to find a oc now with the Rampage, it doesn't like the Max. settings....
> 
> Fits: Thats the board I really want to try out! Grab some DDR3, and see about it all!



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57098 use this threads settings


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> it is getting very bad reviews.



I haven't seen a TPUer that doesn't like that board yet!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 29, 2008)

the bios is still immature. the 0804 bios fixes a ton of problems. this board will soon be the next maximus i think... if not... the maximus II will be, but either way.... p45 is where its at.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2008)

Trt: LMAO at the link.. Thought it was going to be a link to a setting to try! lol.. 

I found out my problem... when I went from 3.3 on stock volts... I was trying to UNDER volt it at 3.5... I was thinking it was 1.5 when it was 1.150... LMAO.... So now its all back... But, I did try to hit 4ghz... Kept on getting the IRQ_Less_NOR_EQUAL error... SO, I'm open to all ears... I tried it all at my 3.7 clocks that are in the Bios thread...


----------



## trt740 (Jun 30, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Trt: LMAO at the link.. Thought it was going to be a link to a setting to try! lol..
> 
> I found out my problem... when I went from 3.3 on stock volts... I was trying to UNDER volt it at 3.5... I was thinking it was 1.5 when it was 1.150... LMAO.... So now its all back... But, I did try to hit 4ghz... Kept on getting the IRQ_Less_NOR_EQUAL error... SO, I'm open to all ears... I tried it all at my 3.7 clocks that are in the Bios thread...



your overclocking did increase correct?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2008)

trt740 said:


> your overclocking did increase correct?



My over clock incressed!? Are you talking the differnce in the Max Bios and the Rampage Bios!? If that is the Question, then the answer is yes. I was able to go 3.1 stable in prime with stock volts. Then at 3.3 I had to jump up the NB once to get it Prime stable... Now, I'm just going to see If I can get a setting to go and try 4ghz... I'll type out the settings I was trying at when I was getting the IRQ error... Then Tonight I'll be trying my Striker II board again.. I have a feeling that board wasn't dead... Now that I know The Asus Bios..


----------



## Wile E (Jul 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> My over clock incressed!? Are you talking the differnce in the Max Bios and the Rampage Bios!? If that is the Question, then the answer is yes. I was able to go 3.1 stable in prime with stock volts. Then at 3.3 I had to jump up the NB once to get it Prime stable... Now, I'm just going to see If I can get a setting to go and try 4ghz... I'll type out the settings I was trying at when I was getting the IRQ error... Then Tonight I'll be trying my Striker II board again.. I have a feeling that board wasn't dead... Now that I know The Asus Bios..



IRQ almost always points to a ram fault. If you know your ram is stable at those settings, try more NB voltage. If you are unsure of your ram at those settings, try to loosen timings or increase vDimm.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 1, 2008)

I loosened them to 6-6-6-18 and then I was able to get it to almost load... I was playing around with everything today to even sit down and rewrite it all.. to dang tired lastnight to do it all... But I did everything I could think of with ram.. But, thats one thing I do not know about.. Ram timings..


----------



## Wile E (Jul 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I loosened them to 6-6-6-18 and then I was able to get it to almost load... I was playing around with everything today to even sit down and rewrite it all.. to dang tired lastnight to do it all... But I did everything I could think of with ram.. But, thats one thing I do not know about.. Ram timings..



Run your ram at it's lowest speed setting in the BIOS then. Set the timings to 5-5-5-15 to be safe, and work from there.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 1, 2008)

trt740 said:


> fits the board hates ballistixs . The OCZ I'm not sure of.



I got it touch with them when i had mine MAX and they said  most of there ram was taken of the support list. I have posted it here before and what they said some were could be in this thread even.  Only ones they could recommend were to like 667 or some thing if that.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 1, 2008)

My Maximus hates my Ballistix. It won't post with them, not even with a single stick. Yet these things will run memtest error free in my AMD rig at 4-4-4-12 1000MHz on 2.3V.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> My Maximus hates my Ballistix. It won't post with them, not even with a single stick. Yet these things will run memtest error free in my AMD rig at 4-4-4-12 1000MHz on 2.3V.



Yeah, the board doesn't like the Tracers.. I just don't understand it.. Its to the point on that I want to give up the board and ram and just go with DDR3... GRRR...


----------



## ckoons1 (Jul 10, 2008)

just recieved my ASUS MAXIMUS off ebay. WOW! Talk about mint condition.Paid $120.00 shipped.Just flashed to ASUS RAMPAGE bios 0308. IT WORKED. WOW! This is great. Ihave a MAXIMUS coming soon from an RMA and will sell it on ebay and get my $ back [and then some].It's a great day.Loading windows xp now.Will fiddle with OC's later.


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2008)

$120?!  You got a hell of a deal!  Congrats, and good luck with that monster!


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats awesome, I paid $180 BNIB for mine a couple months ago. I think I'm gonna step myself up to the Rampage Extreme once its out. I just got a 2x2gb set of Corsair Dominators DDR2-1066 so I'm gonna have to sell them for some DDR3.


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2008)

I would love a Rampage Extreme, though with the x58's just around the corner, I think it would be a bad investment.  But if you're in the market, you can't find a sexier board.


----------



## ckoons1 (Jul 10, 2008)

got real LUCKY with this . rich fella goes thru upgrades like crazy. got my e8500 for $105.00. young fella don't think he knew what he had. will let you know how it goes.THANKS TO EVERYONE.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 10, 2008)

Bro, happy to here that you got a killer deal!  He really didn't know what he was giving up!


----------



## ckoons1 (Jul 10, 2008)

FSB 500   CPU 1.4- 1.42  1200MHZ RAM Loving this RAMPAGE/E8500OCZ REAPER PC2 8500. THUMBS UP!


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2008)

That is very nice!  Can you share your settings with us? 

Extreme Tweaker 
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual 
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO 
CPU Ratio Control : Manual 
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 
FSB Frequency : 
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 
PCI-E Frequency: 
DRAM Frequency: DDR2- 
DRAM Command Rate : 
DRAM Timing Control: Manual 
CAS# Latency : 
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 
RAS# Precharge : 
RAS# ActivateTime : 
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 
Row Refresh Cycle Time : 
Write Recovery Time : 
Read to Precharge Time : 

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : 
Write to Read Delay (S) : 
Write to Read Delay (D) : 
Read to Read Delay (S) : 
Read to Read Delay (D) : 
Write to Write Delay (S) : 
Write to Write Delay (D) : 
DRAM Static Read Control: 
Ai Clock Twister : 
Transaction Booster : 

CPU Voltage : 
CPU PLL Voltage : 
North Bridge Voltage : 
DRAM Voltage : 
FSB Termination Voltage : 
South Bridge Voltage : 
Loadline Calibration : 
CPU GTL Reference : 
North Bridge GTL Reference : 
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : 
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : 
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : 
SB 1.5V Voltage : 

NB LED Selection : NB Volt 
SB LED Selection : SB Volt 
CPU LED Selection : CPU VOlt 
Voltiminder LED : 

CPU Spread Spectrum : Disabled 
PCIE Spread Spectrum : Disabled 

Advanced CPU Configuration 
CPU Ratio Control : Manual 
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 
C1E Suppport : Disabled 
CPU TM Function : Disabled 
Vanderpool Technology : Disabled 
Execute Disable Bit : Disabled 
Max CPUID Value Limit : Disabled 


USB Configuration 
USB Functions: Enabled 
Legacy USB Support : Disabled


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad to see it is nothing but sweetness for you my man!


----------



## ckoons1 (Jul 11, 2008)

will do. this weekend. brain has  to rest now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey, I'd be the same my man! You did a lot in a small time. Sh1t, I was so hyper once I oc'd to 3.8 I just had to stop for a bit.. Now, in works with something else!


----------



## ckoons1 (Jul 11, 2008)

we really are a funny bunch


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh, yes we are. Lol.  Wouldn't want to be anything else!


----------



## ckoons1 (Jul 11, 2008)

u got that right


----------



## AsRock (Jul 11, 2008)

Anyone know were the MB thermal senser is located ?. i believe it's near the bottom of the board but need to know exactly were.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2008)

Bro, I can't tell you where it is. but, I will be looking for it for ya today or tomorrow. I'll be having it out and running while I set up my Cosmos for water. I'll be looking!


----------



## AsRock (Jul 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Bro, I can't tell you where it is. but, I will be looking for it for ya today or tomorrow. I'll be having it out and running while I set up my Cosmos for water. I'll be looking!



Cheers .


----------



## ckoons1 (Jul 14, 2008)

*E8500 4.0ghz And 4.132 Ghz*



erocker said:


> That is very nice!  Can you share your settings with us?
> Here you go GANG.
> Most of these settings are information from other members settings  thx [trt740]
> First settings is for 4.132  ghz  2nd settings is for 4.0 ghz
> ...



THANK GUYS!


----------



## ckoons1 (Jul 15, 2008)

let me know if you see any way to improve on this.thx


----------



## t_ski (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone have suggestions for low-profile air coolers for the SB?  I need something that will fit under my 4870X2's


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

I really couldn't tell you man... Your one of the lucky ones! lol.. I need a sweet chip now... Got water in the baby! and awaiting the GTX


----------



## t_ski (Jul 19, 2008)

Still looking for ideas on the SB heatsink/fan.  Anybody know the hole-to-hole measurements?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 19, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Still looking for ideas on the SB heatsink/fan.  Anybody know the hole-to-hole measurements?



I don't cool mine. With a QX, you don't really have to go for high fsb speeds. I just keep my fsb at or around 400 +/-10 or so. I do the rest with the multi.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 19, 2008)

Adding a fan to the NB seemed to help with stability quite a bit, even though I'm only running it at a 400 MHz FSB.  I have an EK waterblock I was planning on putting on the board, but I would need a replacement for the SB and I'd rather not watercool it since it doesn't need it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2008)

Ever since I added water, my Northbridge is getting quite toasty... right now it's at 47c...Should I throw a spot cooler fan on it?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 20, 2008)

If you're running water for the CPU, Asus recommends using the squirrel-cage fan they include with the board.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, I know that, and its added onto the mobo... But, I was just worried since the nb at 3.5 is 55c....  and quite toasty.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 20, 2008)

Then an extra fan would be a good idea.  Mine seems much more stable now that the 70mm fan is on it.

Or you could watercool the NB, too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, I don't quite get why it's like that.. 

As for the water cooling.. It seems to be next on the list.. lol...

Just have to think about everything else...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2008)

All right.. more questions.. lol.. I was thinking of doing the pencil mod for the V droop... Have anyone done this yet? I was going to do it when I grab another hdd so I can check out my Asus striker II board... I really don't want to play with the drivers on this hdd.. plus it gets me a reason to go raid.. 

Now, the next one.. Raid on the board... I know, T_ski, you have raid... How is it? ANd does anyone else have Raid also? Don't know which to go.. Thinking Mirrored, but don't quite know yet...

Thanks for everything guys.


----------



## X800 (Jul 24, 2008)

Now i have the intel system up =) .But i had no go with the formula board i had to buy rampage board and it firedup instantly so th the next thing is overclocking .Cpu is idling at 29c and system at 40c.Im very happy at the moment a big long struggle with the maximus .


----------



## t_ski (Jul 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> All right.. more questions.. lol.. I was thinking of doing the pencil mod for the V droop... Have anyone done this yet? I was going to do it when I grab another hdd so I can check out my Asus striker II board... I really don't want to play with the drivers on this hdd.. plus it gets me a reason to go raid..
> 
> Now, the next one.. Raid on the board... I know, T_ski, you have raid... How is it? ANd does anyone else have Raid also? Don't know which to go.. Thinking Mirrored, but don't quite know yet...
> 
> Thanks for everything guys.



I have four Seagate 7200.10 drives in Matrix Raid 0/5.  I took the first ~50 GB of each drive and set it for the Raid 0 array (volume 1).  The rest of the space was allocated for a Raid 5 array.  Mind you, the Raid 0 array is even faster because of using the first section before the rest (remember: HDTach graphs always start higher on the left then go down as they go right). ~570 MB/s reads for the Raid 0 array, and ~230 MB/s for the Raid 5 array.

If you want maximum performance you should do the same.  What I would love to do is have a total of six drives, then run them in Raid 5 for max performance/reliability.  I'm taking donations of V-raptors right now


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2008)

X, I'm glad the hear that you have some type of board running now! 

T_ski: I'm just now re reading in to Raid. I looked it up once I started back into computers... But, your way does sound a lot better! Thanks for the Thumbnails.

Would love to help ya... but i know those prices.. lol


----------



## t_ski (Jul 24, 2008)

I have been using Raid arrays since my NF2 days and won't go back.  Too much performance is lost on a single drive setup.  Unfortunately, the HDD is still the slowest component in everyday PC use


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2008)

That is true man. Going to grab a new hdd as we speek. Then, I'll probably hit ya up via PM, or here on what to do.. well how to do it like you... But, that won't be till probably end of next week.. going to try and see about getting my Striker II board to work..


----------



## t_ski (Jul 24, 2008)

get three


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2008)

lol.. wish I could... and do the set up like you.. but have the extra cash for one... might wait... i get the GTX friday... so that would hold me off for that time... but $59.... its tempting...


----------



## t_ski (Jul 24, 2008)

load times for OS improve. Load times for games improve.  You wouldn't believe how fast HD tach runs lol


----------



## t_ski (Jul 24, 2008)

35 seconds for the short test


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn.. I get around a min right now... Drooling...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2008)

Update: 

Bought a 250 drive.... lol.. T_ski..:shadedshu


----------



## X800 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here is some results after little fiddling with the bios  
I dont if its good becuse this intel thingis new to me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2008)

dang man... Can you throw me your bios? Because I can get 3.8... but its not at those volts... Mine is around 1.6....   nice one man!


----------



## X800 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well the bios is the newest one ( 0403 date 24/4-08)  Thanks that helped me alot that im on the right path =)
I would be nice to know the safe volts before i burn or kill some hardware.
I wonder if chip hits 4gig hmmmm


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2008)

I bet the chip does hit four... I can get it to post at 4... but can't get my ram to get into windows... I get vistas bar and then after the sound... error.. 

But this is what I got for 3.8


----------



## trt740 (Jul 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I bet the chip does hit four... I can get it to post at 4... but can't get my ram to get into windows... I get vistas bar and then after the sound... error..
> 
> But this is what I got for 3.8



stop screwing around and give that chip some voltage would ya LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2008)

I am doing that! lol... Don't quite know where the cut off is.. and don't want to blow my only chip!


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2008)

Cold Storm, what are you running your CPU PLL voltage at?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2008)

For 3.5 I am running at 1.7.... and 3.8 I am doing 1.8


----------



## trt740 (Jul 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I am doing that! lol... Don't quite know where the cut off is.. and don't want to blow my only chip!



you almost can't kill a 65nm quads, unlike 45nm quads. They are alot beefer than 45nm quads.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, But, I don't really want too...I mean would 1.8 be safe for 4.0???


----------



## trt740 (Jul 25, 2008)

vtt cpu voltage what does it go buy on the rampage.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2008)

CPU PLL voltage is from 1.5 to 3 at the steps of .02... right now at 1.7 its the start of yellow on bios. Stock is 1.68


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Update:
> 
> Bought a 250 drive.... lol.. T_ski..:shadedshu



NewEgg has the same drives I bought (250GB Seagate drives) for $55 each afetr promo code (EMCAHCFAB) with free shipping.  NOW GO OUT THERE AND BUY THREE MORE!!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

lmao... If it wasn't at the end of the month... I'd buy it!!! But, this will do me good..


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2008)

Buy now, pay later


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

Not with what my Ex fiance did to me! lol...

Besides.. I got this coming, and my GTX just got here today when I was cutting grass... so I have enough toys to hold me over... I'll be working on my Striker II board come next week also... so lots to do! Just need to get X800 to send me his bios! 4.0 I might be hitting!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2008)

OH NOES!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

You learn from your mistakes. That I have... Went down a path I thought I'd never do... But, no Drphilpowerup.com here... We'll see what happens.. 

But, I do thank you for the help you have given my man


----------



## X800 (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok cold storm here is the bios.I hope its helping you to hit 4gig .


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

X800... if you where only a girl! lol.  I'll try it out for sure!
The board doing good with ya man!?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 26, 2008)

i am selling a maximus formula if anyone wants one.


----------



## X800 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is rampage bios 0408 if someone want to try ,i havent tried it yet.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 27, 2008)

Is there any such BIOS that is more-widely known for better OCs and such?  Still on 308 myself.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm using the 0403 bios. I really like it and haven't had no problems what so ever. X800... Can you just have it written down... The rom doesn't quite want to work with me man...


----------



## trt740 (Jul 27, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Is there any such BIOS that is more-widely known for better OCs and such?  Still on 308 myself.



0403 is a great bios


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey, what's your PCIe Freq set at TRT? when ocing the card? I think right now I have it playing at 110...


----------



## trt740 (Jul 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey, what's your PCIe Freq set at TRT? when ocing the card? I think right now I have it playing at 110...



set it to 100 or it won't overclock your 280 gtx


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll try that... ygpm


----------



## X800 (Jul 29, 2008)

It seems that 3800 is the sweet spot for this cpu.I can get to 4000 but its not stable and i dont know how or what to adjust in bios make it so becuse i dont know what every setting does.The cpu get instant 20c hotter if push it more.Here is what i have for now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2008)

Dang dude! that's pretty sweet! I can't believe your chip is able to do that!  Mine can do 3.8 stable, but only at 1.64 volts!!!! Below is what I have to get 3.8... That's why I asked ya what your bios read...

If you get me that, then we can surely go and try hitting the chip to 4.0.... In order to go above 3.8 you have to start playing in with hard ball ram timing... The Ref. and stuff like that... I can get It to post and show the window's loading... But after the music.... It's a no go... Ram isn't good enough to hit that...


----------



## t_ski (Aug 6, 2008)

OK, I have a new PSU I am trying to get to work.  It's a Thermaltake 1200W W0133RU.  Actually, this is an RMA replacement for another PSU (same model) that had problems powering up after BIOS changes and cold boots.  That problem was, after powering on the unit and running it, if I cold booted it immediately afterwards (or did a BIOS change that required a cold reboot), the unit would briefly flash the power light then not start.  After receiving the replacement and installing it, I tested to see if the problem I was having with the original unit was fixed.  

Since this is the second PSU with the same issue, I was wondering if there is something else you could suggest.  I am running the following setup:

Thermaltake 1200W W0133RU
Intel QX9650
Asus Maximus Formula
2 x 2GB G.Skill PC2-1000
HIS Radeon 3870X2
BFG PhysX card
4 x 250GB Seagate 7200.10 drives in Raid 0/5
Plus fans, optical drives, etc.

All of the connectors are firmly seated into their corresponding locations.  I tried using the 8-pin motherboard connector on the PSU as well the 4+4pin.  I am using two red connectors for the VGA card (one 6-pin and one 8-pin), once SATA cable for 4 drives and one Molex cable for the opticals, PhysX, fan controller and floppy.  I tried the VGA power cables in the red sockets (12V rail #3) and the blue sockets (12V #4).

Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2008)

t_ski said:


> OK, I have a new PSU I am trying to get to work.  It's a Thermaltake 1200W W0133RU.  Actually, this is an RMA replacement for another PSU (same model) that had problems powering up after BIOS changes and cold boots.  That problem was, after powering on the unit and running it, if I cold booted it immediately afterwards (or did a BIOS change that required a cold reboot), the unit would briefly flash the power light then not start.  After receiving the replacement and installing it, I tested to see if the problem I was having with the original unit was fixed.
> 
> Since this is the second PSU with the same issue, I was wondering if there is something else you could suggest.  I am running the following setup:
> 
> ...


My board does that too. I'm pretty sure it's the board, not anything to do with the psu. Just live with it and move on.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2008)

after a major change in bios or hardware, it does that for me. The normal old P35 thing. I really don't see anything wrong since It was done with my Blood Iron and Gig board...


----------



## t_ski (Aug 6, 2008)

I never had this problem with the Thermaltake 850W PSU.  Problem only showed up when I upgraded to the 1200W 

It's not a problem unless I change the BIOS settigns, then I can't boot for a long time.  It's almost like the caps on the PSU need to charge up or something


----------



## t_ski (Aug 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> after a major change in bios or hardware, it does that for me. The normal old P35 thing. I really don't see anything wrong since It was done with my Blood Iron and Gig board...



You mean it won't boot for a while, or that it does a cold boot every time you change the BIOS?

I personally think sucks having a *HUGE* PSU that I can't OC my system with because it only boots @ stock


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2008)

What mine does is if it's a change like I'm going from my 3.5 settings to my 3.8 settings, I'll have the turn off, due to ram timing, then it will turn on for a second with everything run, then off, then on for the boot.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 6, 2008)

No, mine was doing that before and I was fine with that.  What happens now is this:

1. Enter BIOS
2. Change settings and save
3. Exit forces the hard power down like you said
4. All the lights flash for about 1/10 of a second and then it refuses to boot.

Only thing I've been able to do is reset the CMOS.  That way, when I do get it to boot, it does it on the first try.  If settings are anything over stock the board needs to start up, turn off, then turn back on like you mentioned.  For me, the problem is it never comes back up the second time.

I'm going to guess it's the PSU, although it tests good in every other way.  Possibly an incompatibility with this PSU and mobo?  There was another guy on XS that had the same issue with the same parts,


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2008)

I would try this... I was having problems with my board Saturday... I would clear Cmos, then take the battery out for 12 hours or more... I did that and everything went good.. before that my system ran, but no video...
But, dang... I'm sorry about that man. I thought it was like the normal one... I would say it is due to the PSU and Mobo not being compatible... Now I wish I had my SLI board.. I'd buy it from ya...


----------



## trt740 (Aug 6, 2008)

t_ski said:


> No, mine was doing that before and I was fine with that.  What happens now is this:
> 
> 1. Enter BIOS
> 2. Change settings and save
> ...




try one stick of ram might be the problem


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 6, 2008)

T_ski... a few of my asus boards have done that. IDK what the deal is. it's not a particular board either. my p5e3, blitz extreme, striker extreme and p5k3 all have done it. never a maximus though.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 6, 2008)

wow this thread has gone crazy 664 post


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, and all you asked was if you should get one! lmao... I have to check and see how many posts I've had in here...

Just checked.... 142 posts... Nice!  Post whor3 at it's finest!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 6, 2008)

im selling mine if anyone wants it.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im selling mine if anyone wants it.



gotta love ya Fits one hell of a marketing guy!!!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey guys any else hear that loadline calibration in the bios, when enabled, makes high end overclocking less stable.  I was told that and have found it to be true, however, this board is a drooping mother when it is off.


----------



## X800 (Aug 19, 2008)

I did read somewhere its only when you use the new quads(q9450,Q9550) ,then set loadline calibration off.I see that you own one.I think it was tread on extremsystems.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 20, 2008)

the load line is developed to help fix the droop for boards. it can help your oc with it off because of the fact its one less thing, major thing, that works into your oc. Thats why they found the pencil mod for the vdroop. This is to help take care of the vdroop on the board so that one can run without load line and have a better readout... the pencil mod is a easy thing to do. Just takes a few times to turn on and off the system...


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> the load line is developed to help fix the droop for boards. it can help your oc with it off because of the fact its one less thing, major thing, that works into your oc. Thats why they found the pencil mod for the vdroop. This is to help take care of the vdroop on the board so that one can run without load line and have a better readout... the pencil mod is a easy thing to do. Just takes a few times to turn on and off the system...



na what I read was the power goes way up  randomly at idle when it is on causing crashes with 45nm quads, and I can confirm it does because my quad was crashing at idle tell I turned it off and now is stable as hell at 3.85ghz , for a Q9450 thats very good. Apparently this is a asus thing.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 20, 2008)

trt740 said:


> na what I read was the power goes way up  randomly at idle when it is on causing crashes with 45nm quads, and I can confirm it does because my quad was crashing at idle tell I turned it off and now is stable as hell at 3.85ghz , for a Q9450 thats very good. Apparently this is a asus thing.


I logged the voltage on my board, and I didn't see any spikes at all. i saw that thread at XS, and I'm pretty sure only a handful of people claimed that, and the rest didn't see anything like that.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 3, 2008)

My maximus formula flashed to a rampage is for sale cheap if anyone wants it.


----------



## X800 (Sep 7, 2008)

There is a new bios (410 date 2008/09/03) on asus website for RAMPAGE


----------



## trt740 (Sep 7, 2008)

new bios works great.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll have to try it out myself.. Cause I'm back! God I love this board... The FTW wouldn't even boot, but this baby booted up fine... I guess 2 weeks out of my computer case got rid of whatever charge was in it making it not work... For the FTW board... It's a known thing to where it hangs on the post because of how they do the vdroop control... Sending that back and hanging on if I want money back or get it...


----------



## trt740 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll have to try it out myself.. Cause I'm back! God I love this board... The FTW wouldn't even boot, but this baby booted up fine... I guess 2 weeks out of my computer case got rid of whatever charge was in it making it not work... For the FTW board... It's a known thing to where it hangs on the post because of how they do the vdroop control... Sending that back and hanging on if I want money back or get it...



amazing good for you bro  I would just return it for now and take a break, for some reason geforces quality has gone down a bit. I keep seeing their board deing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, I haven't seen nothing at all good about the FTW board... I've seen a few that can do bad a$$ stuff... But, the guys that love Evga even are saying that the motherboards are going down the drain....  Just gotta see what I have money wise for the next best thing! lol


----------



## trt740 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen nothing at all good about the FTW board... I've seen a few that can do bad a$$ stuff... But, the guys that love Evga even are saying that the motherboards are going down the drain....  Just gotta see what I have money wise for the next best thing! lol



try 410 it's good cold. It let me hit 4.0ghz with this crappy ram I have and before I couldn't.  This bios is supposed to help with memory and it appears it did.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll do it some time this week.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll do it some time this week.



I cannot believe how well my system, with xp performs on 512mb of DDR2 800 (overclocked to 900) and my cpu at 4.0ghz. I'm using a memory management program i'm sure that helping it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 8, 2008)

wow... 512... I'll be doing it this week.. once I get back up and running fully!  Thanks for the Ram man!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll do it some time this week.



Good to see you back bro!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 8, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Good to see you back bro!



Glad to be up and running... Now, If I can see about doing this one thing that I have up my sleeves...
BTW, was it you and the fire crackers!?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Sep 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Glad to be up and running... Now, If I can see about doing this one thing that I have up my sleeves...
> BTW, was it you and the fire crackers!?



Nope. But I have to admit the last 2 nights the really BIG booms you heard were my answer to the fireworks! (The homemade bombs!) BIG booms!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 8, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Nope. But I have to admit the last 2 nights the really BIG booms you heard were my answer to the fireworks! (The homemade bombs!) BIG booms!



OH, I know of the home made bombs... lol... Just checkin' to make sure I'm not missing something.


----------



## X800 (Nov 10, 2008)

There is a new bios for rampage http://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/Rampage_Formula/RAMPAGE-ASUS-Formula-0601.zip


----------



## Frogger (Nov 10, 2008)

^^^ any info on it ????
 got it   never mind

by Grnfinger 
Rampage Bios 601 is a nice bios, Very stable and I could drop 1 notch of vCore and vtt


----------



## trt740 (Nov 10, 2008)

Frogger said:


> ^^^ any info on it ????
> got it   never mind
> 
> by Grnfinger
> Rampage Bios 601 is a nice bios, Very stable and I could drop 1 notch of vCore and vtt



whats it improve on


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 10, 2008)

X800 said:


> There is a new bios for rampage http://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/Rampage_Formula/RAMPAGE-ASUS-Formula-0601.zip



Ty very much for link.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks just updated my BIOS  everything seems OK at mo


----------



## X800 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks  .I hope it improves ,fixes something.This info did i find from asus:
0601 ]
----------------------
Fixed some RAID card does not be detected when plus it in PCIEX16_2


----------



## X800 (Dec 5, 2008)

It seems that asus is really doing some effort make this to board rock and here we go again a new bios 701http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20081202200917687&board_id=1&model=Rampage+Formula&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Frogger (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks X800 
 " didn't add the lower CPU GTL Reference settings but they adjusted the voltage for CPU GTL Reference and NB GTL Reference." bios 701


----------



## ckoons1 (Dec 7, 2008)

hey guys was wondering. is the ASUS MAXIMUS EXTREME [DDR3] capable of being flashed with ASUS RAMPAGE EXTREME [DDR3] bios. are they the same, other then the bios instructions?
thx


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 7, 2008)

No, the only one that can be flashed is the Max itself... They've tried over at XS, but it doesn't work


----------



## ckoons1 (Dec 7, 2008)

thx very much. thank GOD i asked


----------



## ckoons1 (Dec 7, 2008)

which is better
ASUS RAMPAGE FORMULA [which i have]
or
ASUS MAXIMUS EXTREME?
THX


----------



## trt740 (Dec 8, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> which is better
> ASUS RAMPAGE FORMULA [which i have]
> or
> ASUS MAXIMUS EXTREME?
> THX



Rampage is my thought.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd say the Rampage myself also. The reason behind it, is the simple fact of how The Max, and Rampage are.. They made the one board, a complete SAME as the other. The only reason for the whole Extreme is that it has an All ready built Water block on the NB, and a better sounding card.. That's no reason, IMHO, to even go with teh whole "Extreme"... If you go water, do it right, and invest in proper NB, and Mosfet cooling.. The stock stuff, IMHO, isn't worth doing if you are really into it... 

Now, if you don't care for ocing, and just want to WATER, cool everything to keep a straight oc, then it's cool... But, you don't need to get your NB cooled for that sort of thing. I've been sticking at 3.6 for the longest time, Thanks to TRT, and My NB is a little toasty if I didn't have a extra fan on it... The sound isn't a problem because of the fan's on my rad being a little louder..


----------



## ckoons1 (Dec 8, 2008)

appreciate it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 8, 2008)

No problem. There is no reason to get a person to buy the board that won't work out good for them. I've have had numerous boards in the past.. The Max (Rampage), and my, now sneeky's lady, Blood Iron, have been the boards that have done it all for me.. 
The only thing that I do dislike about the Rampage, is that it's a board that likes only certain makes of ram..


----------



## Wile E (Dec 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'd say the Rampage myself also. The reason behind it, is the simple fact of how The Max, and Rampage are.. They made the one board, a complete SAME as the other. The only reason for the whole Extreme is that it has an All ready built Water block on the NB, and a better sounding card.. That's no reason, IMHO, to even go with teh whole "Extreme"... If you go water, do it right, and invest in proper NB, and Mosfet cooling.. The stock stuff, IMHO, isn't worth doing if you are really into it...
> 
> Now, if you don't care for ocing, and just want to WATER, cool everything to keep a straight oc, then it's cool... But, you don't need to get your NB cooled for that sort of thing. I've been sticking at 3.6 for the longest time, Thanks to TRT, and My NB is a little toasty if I didn't have a extra fan on it... The sound isn't a problem because of the fan's on my rad being a little louder..


You're a little off Cold. The Extremes are DDR3, Formulas are DDR2. In fact, the Maximus Formula *SE* is a factory water cooled Maximus.


----------



## ckoons1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Is DDR3 worth it yet?
also what about the 790i ultra chipset?
thx.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 8, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You're a little off Cold. The Extremes are DDR3, Formulas are DDR2. In fact, the Maximus Formula *SE* is a factory water cooled Maximus.


Yeah, I say I was a little off there!  Well I'm all ways off... Off the wall.. lol Hmmm I guess that's where the "Extreme" comes from! lol.




ckoons1 said:


> Is DDR3 worth it yet?
> also what about he 790i ultra chipset?
> thx.



To me, DDr3 is worth it going at now. But, only worth if you go 1600 or more. The reason I say that is, You have 120o-1250mhz DDR2 out there, so why would you grab a DDR3 kit that only goes up a little bit like 1333mhz? Get a kit that makes DDR3 worth wild. DDR3 is cheap now... Before this year, you spent $200 on a kit that is 1333mhz, and if you wanted a good kit it was almost $300... Now, you can get a Kit of Transcends 1800mhz for $122.99 ! For the price that one kit of ram was last year, you can get 4gbs!
It's worth it if you want to start with future proofing.. Don't have to go i7 yet, but your able to get the ram to go when it's needed..

Now, for the 790i. If you think about going SLI, and want a bios that can handle it, go for it. There will be a learning curve that you have to do deal with on the boards, but it's a easy thing to learn if you know bios. 

If you want to go DDR3, and SLI, then it's worth it.  But, if your not thinking of SLI in the future, then I suggest not going with a Nvidia chipset.. Can be a pain.... 
IMHO


----------



## ckoons1 (Dec 8, 2008)

so INTEL with DDR3 1600+. 
excellent
thx


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 8, 2008)

To me it's the best way to go. I wouldn't, myself, grab DDR3 unless I'm going above what I can almost get with a great set of DDR2.. Not worth it when you look into the pricing of getting the board and ram itself... But, like I say, that's me on the matter..


----------



## t_ski (Dec 28, 2008)

OK, I'm back with the new and improved settings.  I want to get this up and running at 1066 for the ram (should be 5-5-5-15 according to SPD @2.1v), but every time I set it that way (only changing the divider and the timings above) I get a DET RAM hang.  Suggestions??? Right now I am testing the NB strap @ 333 and the ram @ 962, 5-5-5-15.  Boots OK, and bandwidth was about 7777 MB/s.


```
Extreme Tweaker 
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual 
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO 
CPU Ratio Control : Manual 
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 10
FSB Frequency : 400
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 400
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2- 800
DRAM Command Rate : 2t
DRAM Timing Control: Manual 
CAS# Latency : 4
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 4
RAS# Precharge : 4
RAS# ActivateTime : 12
RAS# to RAS# Delay : Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time : Auto
Write Recovery Time : Auto
Read to Precharge Time : Auto

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : Auto
Write to Read Delay (S) : Auto
Write to Read Delay (D) : Auto
Read to Read Delay (S) : Auto
Read to Read Delay (D) : Auto
Write to Write Delay (S) : Auto
Write to Write Delay (D) : Auto
DRAM Static Read Control: Auto
Ai Clock Twister : Auto
Transaction Booster : Auto

CPU Voltage : 1.41875 (1.4 actual)
CPU PLL Voltage : Auto (1.616 actual)
North Bridge Voltage : 1.63 (1.648 actual)
DRAM Voltage : 2.04 (2.112 actual)
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.52 (1.44 actual)
South Bridge Voltage : 1.10 (1.12 actual)
Loadline Calibration : disabled
CPU GTL Reference : Auto
North Bridge GTL Reference : Auto
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : Auto
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : Auto
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : Auto (1.056 actual)
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.55 (1.584 actual)
```

Also, I am still looking for suggestions on a new PSU to power this board.  Thermaltake 1200W is out, as I know the two I tried didn't work well with this board.  Any other ideas?

EDIT:

Doing some more testing.  I have set the strap to 266 and lowered the multi.  I have manually set the PL @ 6.  I have slowly increased the FSB up to 420 MHz, and then to 425 MHz 1 MHz at a time.  I can boot at 424 MHz, which puts the ram at 1061.  However, if I go up just 1 more MHz to 425, the ram goes to 1066, and the mobo does a "soft" power-off before rebooting.  When it comes back up, I have the DET DRAM hang.

So I looked at the OCZ site for my ram, and it says 2.1v - 2.3v, but not to exceed 2.1v if it says so on the lable.  Mine seemed perfectly stable at 2.1v, so I didn't think anything of it before.  I looked at the stickers and it says 1066, 5-5-15 at 2.2v.  So I bumped up the juice to 2.21v and it posted, but locked up on the post screen.  I reset it and upped the voltage again to 2.3v, and it posted again, at least occasionally.  Sometimes I would get a weird error saying "New CPU installed.  Update the BIOS to take full advantage of the features for this CPU."  Other times I got a Bootmgr error and Windows wouldn't load   The CMOS wouldn't reset right away for that one either - it took a little trying 

I was up to almost 2:00 am last night working on the FSB issue.  I got tired of trying to figure out why it wouldn't hit 425 FSB and ran Prime at 9 x 424 (3.8 GHz).  It went for over 9 hours error free. 

Included for your viewing pleasure is a MemSet ss.  Any suggestions for getting over the 1063 MHz wall would be appreciated.


----------



## DMF (Dec 28, 2008)

You bumped the vDRAM but left the timings at 4-4-4-12 and PL at 6?  

What happens if you let the RAM timings go to Auto?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 28, 2008)

I set the timings at 5-5-5-15.  I tried PL 6, 7 and Auto.  I haven't tried setting all the ram timings at Auto.  I suppose I could later if I get the chance to fool around with it some more tonight.


----------



## X800 (Feb 8, 2009)

There is a betabios for rampage and according to the thread on extremesystems it makes possible to boot over 500mhz bus =) http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/525714/RAMPAGE-ASUS-Formula-0802.zip


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Feb 8, 2009)

X800 said:


> There is a betabios for rampage and according to the thread on extremesystems it makes possible to boot over 500mhz bus =) http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/525714/RAMPAGE-ASUS-Formula-0802.zip



Good find but I'm a bit reluctant to use until tried/tested a bit longer having had bad experiences with Asus beta's before!!


----------



## X800 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok the old profiles does not work in the new bios so i had redo all but i think i was worth it.This is what i could accive by setting everything again.If i had better memory i could go furhter.With the new bios i could clock the memory more.


----------



## X800 (Feb 27, 2009)

Here we go again ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/Rampage_Formula/RAMPAGE-ASUS-Formula-0803.zip


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't have my board... Hopefully it will be back and I can play with it!


----------



## X800 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I don't have my board... Hopefully it will be back and I can play with it!



Sorry to hear that did push it too faar  I hope get you a new one soon  Becuse this board is awsome.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2009)

X800 said:


> Sorry to hear that did push it too faar  I hope get you a new one soon  Becuse this board is awsome.



Well, I don't think when it comes back from RMA, I'll be keeping it. I'm loving the whole sli set up! But, the Max/Rampage board is one of the best out there!


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Mar 1, 2009)

Can't get link to work! 

Edit :
Used FF and link works ?? (Opera didn't!) Thank you x800!!


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2009)

> Rampage Formula 0803 Bios:
> Improve compatibility with some Raid card



Some raid card?  They could of been a little more specific.


----------



## X800 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes they could be more specific what raid that they mean.But it has too some other fixes that not told.The bios 802 fixed the memory speed so i push them more before they couldnt do 1066 but now


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2009)

X800 said:


> Yes they could be more specific what raid that they mean.But it has too some other fixes that not told.The bios 802 fixed the memory speed so i push them more before they couldnt do 1066 but now



In that case, I will have to give it a try.  My DDR2-1200 hasn't wanted to run at 1200mhz since I've put the last recent bios on it.


----------



## X800 (Mar 1, 2009)

You can see it my screenshot on this page cpu is 3713 and menory 556,9 (Bios 802) There are new settings too.


----------



## X800 (May 14, 2009)

Here we go again ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/Rampage_Formula/RAMPAGE-ASUS-Formula-0902.zip
Fixes:
This BIOS fixes the DRAM CLK on Channel B problem. It doesn't have to be delayed anymore with DDR +1200MHz
Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
Enjoy


----------

